# Naruto Chapter 558 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Discuss Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto comes in and saves the day! Whoopee doodeedoo!


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 28, 2011)

Mizukage still isn't sealed yet, although Gaara defeated the clone. Gaara fights against him one on one. After a while Naruto and Temari arrive and Naruto finishes the Mizukage and they get him sealed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Mizukage still isn't sealed yet, although Gaara defeated the clone. Gaara fights against him one on one. After a while Naruto and Temari arrive and Naruto finishes the Mizukage and they get him sealed.



He won't be getting out of the pyramid, he is done.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 28, 2011)

It'll be a transition chapter.
Mizukage gets sealed in the beginning and Shikaku tells Gaara and Oonoki to which battlefield they should go. Bee catches up with Naruto and they continue towards Sakura like the preview two weeks ago said, scene change to one of the other battlefields.


----------



## Agony (Sep 28, 2011)

i predict shitty chapter next week.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto will rasengan Mizukage and steal Gaara's thunder.


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

We'll finally see who Kabuto planned to summon.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 28, 2011)

Trollkage gets sealed and does so with some compliments as his parting words.  Naruto praises Gaara.  We cut away at some point to Kabuto or another battlefield.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

bee catches up to naruto. and we see clones fighting the zetsus


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 28, 2011)

Edo Troll Mizukage reveals this has all been a mirage and the Clam isn't dead...he then says he's joking ...honestly, I think this might happen, it is Edo Troll Mizukage, I hope he does this, either that or some other kind of funny troll as a memento. He gets sealed though.

Naruto meets up with Gaara and that, they talk about Edo Troll Mizukage. Naruto says he's going to find Killerbee, Gaara and the others go to the next battle field.

We go back to HQ where Killer A and Tsunade and that are, they hear what happened and glad things seem to be going their way. Inochi says he's not picking up on Killerbee's position anymore, he says someone must be jamming the signal. Killer A looks worried.

Killerbee is just walking and just being relaxed, Hachibi says he shouldn't be so carefree at a time like this. Killerbee tells Hachibi to relax and says Naruto can handle himself. Just then Madara appears and says "But can you handle yourself". Killerbee remembers what was said about a masked man being the leader of Akatsuki. Killerbee does a rap, Madara makes fun of him. Madara says he'll test his new bodies on Killerbee. The Pain paths come out and go to attack Killerbee.

End text-Killerbee confronted by Madara himself, will he be able to survive Akatsuki's grasp a third time?


As much as I would like Killerbee to remain alive and all that, I'm starting to feel like he's time is coming, I think it's a little odd that Kishi separated him and Naruto, I think Kishi wants Killerbee sealed at some point and I'd say with Naruto not around this is the best time to do it.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 28, 2011)

*According to Mizukage at least.*

Might guy/Rock lee next chapter? Power of youth lol


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> *According to Mizukage at least.*
> 
> Might guy/Rock lee next chapter? Power of youth lol



they were talking about gaaras who is young and proved his power and worth.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 28, 2011)

Gabe said:


> they were talking about gaaras who is young and proved his power and worth.



Yeah I know. But that's Might guy's saying so it would be cool if we see them next chapter.


----------



## Virgofenix (Sep 28, 2011)

Anything other than Kabuto + 6th coffin or Sasuke or Madara would make a really, really crappy chapter.


----------



## Synn (Sep 28, 2011)

Naruto will finish the job.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Yeah I know. But that's Might guy's saying so it would be cool if we see them next chapter.



doubt it he already had his fight with kisame. i dont think he will have a major fight in the war anymore


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

I demand the remaining unseen Kages.


----------



## Taki (Sep 28, 2011)

Another important character not dying.


----------



## whatuwan (Sep 28, 2011)

Edo Mizukage still lives. Naruto comes to save the day but fell to Mizukage's illusions.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 28, 2011)

Gaara : At last, he's sealed.

Mizukage : LOL no !


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chapter 558 Prediction*:   Gaara Wins

The Mizukage is sealed,  Naruto gives props, and then we learn of a new problem.   The dead Jinchuuriki appear.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 28, 2011)

I think tyat 2ch spoiler was about 558


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2011)

Taki said:


> Another important character not dying.



Yes, they should die, simply so they can die. Killing off known characters without an underlining purpose behind it is pointless.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 28, 2011)

It's a war, right?  You kind of need some underlying purpose to keep characters alive, instead of needing one to kill 'em off.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 28, 2011)

I seriously would like to see Kakashi do something meaningful in this war.


----------



## Fay (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm guessing mizukage gets sealed, some talk between Gaara, Temari and Naruto and in the end maybe Kabuto/Madara/Sasuke.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 28, 2011)

Gaara seals N.Mizukage, who is glad to finally rest in peace, but before warns him to be careful if he goes against the one doing Edo Tensei (Kabuto).

Naruto and co. arrive and they decide that Gaara will entrust his division to Oonoki or Temari to rendezvous with another company while he & Naruto go to where Bee is. Just as the 2 teams leave the battlefield something happens with Muu's sealing tag...yeah I still think he might comeback, but take this with a grain of salt

Afterwards we shift to either Madara & the Jinchuurikis or the Swordsmen. I am all for seeing what those two group of 6 shinobis can do.

But it sure would be entertaining to have Naruto, Bee and Gaara to face off against the Jins.



Klue said:


> I demand the remaining unseen Kages.



Yeah me too. One way to see them would be if Madara wins this war, gets rid of Kabuto and decides to use the knowledge he learned after seeing Edo Tensei to summon a much stronger Edo army, featuring this time the remaining unseen Kages and other past great ninjas (wouldn't put it behind to also summon the dead Uchihas with the help of all those Sharingans he has stored).

If the former scenario does not happen then we'll just have to hope for a general Narutoverse Gaiden manga.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been hearing that we'll get early spoilers next week. Is this confirmed?


----------



## Taki (Sep 28, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, they should die, simply so they can die. Killing off known characters without an underlining purpose behind it is pointless.



I personally could give a shit less about the purpose. This war is gonna be like the one in Bleach.


----------



## Deadway (Sep 28, 2011)

Predictions:

Gaara:....
Mizukage: What's wrong? I was right to judge you as the golden egg...so why aren't you finishing me off?
Gaara: Because I'm not the golden egg amongst the 5 kages
Mizukgae: ? You're not? If you're not then who is?
Gaara points behind the mizukage
Mizukage turns his head in surprise to see Naruto
Mizukage: That orange suited kid? You think he's the golden egg? Is he even a kage?
Gaara: Not yet, but he's much more valuable then any of us right now.
Mizukage:.....
Naruto: Wow Gaara you did it! Is this the last one?
Onoki: Yea...(holding his back) we just have to seal him and we can move on..
Gaara: Sealing squad move in!
Sealing Squad: Yea sir!
Mizukage is being sealed
Onoki: By the way...Mizukage-sama
Mizukage: What!?
Onoki: How did you kill Muu...
Mizukage: Ask him yourself (Smirks)
Onoki: !?
Onoki flies as fast as he can to the other side
Naruto: Hey old man where are you going?
Onoki: No....it can't be...
Onoki arrives at the scene with a shocked face
The Sand coffin is blown open
Onoki: Impossible....the Kazekage sealed him!
Behind Onoki stands Muu without his bandages
Muu: He sure did.

Scene switches to Kabuto
Kabuto: You found me...no less from the great Uchiha....
Itachi walks out.....Kabuto: Itachi.
Itachi: You've fallen so low...Kabuto...but it ends now.
Kabuto: How right you are.
Itachi activates MS
Kabuto: Kuchyose Edo Tensei!
Itachi: !?
The Coffin opens but we can't see whats inside
Itachi is shocked as if he's about to die
Itachi: It...can't be!

Chapter End.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Sep 28, 2011)

6th coffin vs Gaara,Bee,Naruto,Onoki,Darui,Mifune,Kitsutsuchi,etc


----------



## auem (Sep 28, 2011)

next week it will be 12th anniversary celebration of naruto...i am expecting something BIG...may be 6th coffin or sasuke meets itachi...


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Sep 29, 2011)

*Chapter 558: Inside Out*

Gaara looks at the restrained Mizukage, and feels a strange connection to Naruto. 

_Gaara: That attitude...that personality...I suppose it's always important to remind oneself that they're more than just a nameless ninja..._

Mizukage: Well, it looks like this is where I take my exit...see you all in hell!

He is sealed, and the battle is over. Gaara smiles to himself.

The scene switches to HQ. A discussion has been taking place.

Tsunade: Raikage, we are moving into the latter stages of the war - the amount of troops we have decreases with every minute. We can't waste any more time fighting these revived Shinobi; we need to find Kabuto, and force him to end the technique.

Raikage: ...How do you plan on doing that? We have no idea where he is. He may very well still be at Mountain's Graveyard, manipulating his pawns. It would take us days to reach Akatsuki's hideout. And even then, we can't just rush in and fight him head on. He may have some weapon to protect himself.

Shikaku: Both your arguments make sense. But at the present moment, the most important thing we can do is solidify our base. Would it not be supremely prudent to recall the Kage back here, lest an attack takes place?

Raikage: I suppose...but old man Onoki may still be fighting his former master. As for the Mizukage, her current whereabouts are unknown. The last I heard from her, she was moving the Daimyo to a separate safehouse.

Tsunade: Do we have any way to reach her?

Raikage: No. Only time will tell when she'll come back.

Tsunade and Shikaku understand the implication in his words. Mabui looks on, pensive.

The scene switches to Kakashi and the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. Kakashi's entire division is heavily exhausted, having no remaining fighting spirit.

Gai (grimacing): Bastards just keep coming back!

Kakashi: Out of nine, we've managed to defeat five. It seems that the one resembling a tiger, the one with that gigantic sword, and the man with the liquid body, are special cases. And there's still the Blast Element user...

_Kakashi: I've strained myself too much. Already I've used several Kamui to take these revived ninja down. I don't know what I can do here..._

Gai: Seems like there's no choice...I'll have to use the gates!

Kakashi: Out of the question. I may be weakened, but I need you to support the remainder of the division. Whatever you do, don't go into the gates.

Gai: Kakashi...there's nothing left for us to do. There are too many top-tier opponents. That swordsmen who can liquify himself has decimated most of our division. And with the way things are looking now, we don't have an effective counter to stop him.

Kakashi: Think for a minute, before resorting to such tactics. How can you even be sure the gates will work? They have immortal, regenerating bodies. Besides, Lee...

Gai: ...

The scene switches to Kabuto. He smirks devilishly.

Kabuto: Wonderful...this decrease in morale is just what I need. "He" is almost ready. 

The scene switches to a battlefield.
Several ninja lay dead, and one solitary figure gazes at them. It is Mei Terumi, the Mizukage. She says nothing. An unknown figure stands behind her, walking up next to her.

Unknown: You did well. 

Mizukage: These fools wouldn't have realized it even if I told them. 

Unknown: The boss will have to know, I'm quite sure you're aware.

Mizukage: Of course. Everything truly is going according to plan.

The unidentified individual is none other than Black Zetsu. 

Black Zetsu: I wonder how good these corpses will taste. Probably just the usual human flesh. 

Mizukage looks on, as Black Zetsu devours the carcasses, one by one.

Mizukage: Such an insatiable appetite. 

Black Zetsu: Never mind that. The first key to war is to cut off communication. Within a matter of hours, the headquarters of the five great nations will crumble to the ground. 

Black Zetsu: You could say it's the prelude to the Moon's Eye Plan.

"Mizukage...the mole inside the Alliance?! And what of Kabuto, and his trump card?!"

END


----------



## Cole (Sep 29, 2011)

Deadway said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one. I want this one to happen.

Be a real shame if Muu didn't come back


----------



## Aiku (Sep 29, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI.


----------



## Taki (Sep 29, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must have been some pretty strong stuff, whatever you used to pull this out your ass.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 29, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Predictions:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



As much as I love this prediction I'd hope that Naruto doesn't hear this part.



> "Mizukage turns his head in surprise to see Naruto
> Mizukage: That orange suited kid? You think he's the golden egg? Is he even a kage?
> Gaara: Not yet, but he's much more valuable then any of us right now."



Or Jesus-Naruto may reappear...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 29, 2011)

hoping for some more naruto action.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 29, 2011)

This is not going to be any normal chapter. This is a big week for the Naruto manga and the color pages will show that. This 12th anniversary celebration is a big importance to Kishi and he will go big and reveal something huge. Something much bigger than the ending of Naruto or the mysterious 6th coffin or Rikudou's any past story or Madara's entrance..you bet the color pages will focus on the much anticipated:

**drum rolls**


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke's new outfit




I simply cannot wait.​


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 29, 2011)

Lovely said:


> I've been hearing that we'll get early spoilers next week. Is this confirmed?



Who told you so? Did you hear the rumors from NF? All I know is that we will be getting coloured pages next week.


----------



## vered (Sep 29, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Who told you so? Did you hear the rumors from NF? All I know is that we will be getting coloured pages next week.



i think hexa mentioned early spoilers.


----------



## Googleplex (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm guessing Muu will return.
With all the Kage down 'he' is probably ready and Naruto has entered the scene... Kabuto _always_ used an Edo as a medium to summon another zombie in the battlefield, so I'm guessing Muu will return and summon the hidden zombie.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 29, 2011)

The second Monday of October is a holiday, so it'll probably be a "Satuday release" for next week's chapter.  Historically, we get a couple of early spoilers pretty close together around this time of year, which results in people asking for weeks to come after whether or not there will be early spoilers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2011)

^So in October the 10th there won't be a chapter but chances are that we'll get them in that week's Saturday right?

Funny, no chapter on the day of the main character's birthday.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, the idea is that Jump normally goes on sale on Mondays, but the chapter will leak to the internet the Wednesday or so _before_ it goes on sale.  Whenever there is a holiday on a Monday, Jump will instead release on the Saturday before it normally releases.  This pushes up the distribution chain a bit and we will generally get spoilers a day or so earlier than normal.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 30, 2011)

what will it be ?

transition chapter ? 1 panel of Madara / Itachi / Sasuke and mostly chitchat on the battlefield ? Naruto - Gaara - Onoki etc ? 

or will the action continue ? 

Hard to guess.


----------



## Brian (Sep 30, 2011)

next chap mizukage's _true_ true powers is shown


----------



## NSAMA (Sep 30, 2011)

seriously we need some drama in this war, we need some major deaths, for example one of the rookie (shino would be great for me), 1 or 2 kages, yamato,  the daimyo (all of them) etc...I know, this manga it?s supposed to be for kids and teenagers but kishi must show  them that war is not a fairy tale, and in order for us to  remember the fallen fodders we need to see the sadness of loosing comrades through naruto?s feeling...so, we dont need deaths only at the end of the war, it would be better throughout the whole war....


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 30, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The second Monday of October is a holiday, so it'll probably be a "Satuday release" for next week's chapter.  Historically, we get a couple of early spoilers pretty close together around this time of year, which results in people asking for weeks to come after whether or not there will be early spoilers.



then i hope 558 ıs going to awesome


----------



## CA182 (Sep 30, 2011)

NSAMA said:


> seriously we need some drama in this war, we need some major deaths, for example one of the rookie (shino would be great for me), 1 or 2 kages, yamato,  the daimyo (all of them) etc...I know, this manga it?s supposed to be for kids and teenagers but kishi must show  them that war is not a fairy tale, and in order for us to  remember the fallen fodders we need to see the sadness of loosing comrades through naruto?s feeling...so, we dont need deaths only at the end of the war, it would be better throughout the whole war....



Ok I agree with everything except this.



> for example one of the rookie (*shino* would be great for me)



That's not how you spell Kiba.  
(I would even be happy if Kiba lived but Akamaru died.)

Also I agree with your prediction that the daimyo's all die, hopefully because of black zetsu.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2011)

NSAMA said:


> seriously we need some drama in this war, we need some major deaths, for example one of the rookie (shino would be great for me), 1 or 2 kages, yamato,  the daimyo (all of them) etc...I know, this manga it?s supposed to be for kids and teenagers but kishi must show  them that war is not a fairy tale, and in order for us to  remember the fallen fodders we need to see the sadness of loosing comrades through naruto?s feeling...so, we dont need deaths only at the end of the war, it would be better throughout the whole war....



disagree that they should die in this point many people have died already vs zombies. no point in big name characters to die vs them. they are just  the pawns of the war. if important people do die it should be vs madara, kabuto sasuke. important villains. also i doubt anyone of the rookies will die or people of their same age. but if i had to pick tenten and shino would be okay. they really have no back story. but doubt any new gen charterers will die.


----------



## Davy Jones (Sep 30, 2011)

I predict Mizukage!


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 30, 2011)

Brian said:


> next chap mizukage's _true_ true powers is shown



Hell naw.... Mizukage, better be sealed within first 4 pages or else...


----------



## Selva (Oct 1, 2011)

No more Mizukage please  I've had enough of him >_>


----------



## Hexa (Oct 1, 2011)

I just checked, and it's definitely a "Saturday release" this week, meaning early spoilers (about a day earlier than normal) are likely.

As for the actual chapter, I think we'll actually get to see Kabuto making his move this chapter.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 1, 2011)

> I just checked, and it's definitely a "Saturday release" this week, meaning early spoilers (about a day earlier than normal) are likely.


Thanks for the info. Spoilers coincide with iPhone 5 launch date.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 1, 2011)

Next chapter, _he_ appears!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info Hexa.

I think in this chapter we'll shift of battlefield and things will finally start to look very grim to the Alliance.

I hope we get awesome color pages.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 1, 2011)

I predict the white fang


----------



## Prototype (Oct 1, 2011)

Hopefully my prediction of Black Zetsu's land colossus will be fulfilled this chapter.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 1, 2011)

I predict coloured Mizukage (first page)  

Last 2 coloured covers were not related to the war and they were awesome (the bh and summer covers)  

I think this time Kishi will make a Kyuubi Chakra Mode Naruto and EMS Sasuke cover  

About the chapter, I predict Oonoki will need some healing, so we'll see Sakura somehow.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2011)

i guess we will have the cover be related to the anniversary somehow probably involving team 7. and maybe the color page will be of the 6th coffin opening or the mizukage


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 2, 2011)

Please Kishi Sasuke in the next chapter........ for the sake of moving the plot.............................


----------



## Hexa (Oct 2, 2011)

Sasuke still doesn't have a real role in the war, so seeing him won't really advance the main plot.  He'd just get his role in it defined.

Madara or Kabuto are really the only two people that can move the main plot forward at this point, so we'd need to see one of the two doing something.  Probably they'll do it now-ish.  Really, the most dangerous Edo Tensei that's still out there is either Dan, Mangetsu, or Chiyo (not counting Neo-Pain or Itachi).


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 2, 2011)

i predict onoki needing to rest because of his bad back and then the revelation of onoki's older living brother who he must kill to obtain the eternal upright back. then he will put on his back bandages and dissapear for 50 chapters, following his master muu's footsteps (bandages) and gaining ''true'' power. or 2nd miz using oil to break out of gaara's sand again and trolling gaara and the alliance more


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll lol so hard if there's a Mizukage vs. Mu flashback. People would flip the fuck out if the plot didnt advance this week.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2011)

More Mizukage is always great.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 2, 2011)

I want this shit to stop already, we need Madara or Kabuto.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 2, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Sasuke still doesn't have a real role in the war, so seeing him won't really advance the main plot.  He'd just get his role in it defined.


On the contrary Sasuke's role in this war......... Stems from the fact that he is of some interest to Kabuto and arguably Madara.....

Sasuke himself may not have a particular reason to get involve in the festivities..... However his presence/actions has a history of advancing the story in a new direction regardless......

If I recall Kabuto's purpose for entering the war to begin with, was to get his hands on Sasuke.....

Sasuke being unguarded and out in the open could probably be enough for Kabuto to shift his focus and efforts, into obtaining his sol purpose for entering the war to begin with...



> Madara or Kabuto are really the only two people that can move the main plot forward at this point, so we'd need to see one of the two doing something.  Probably they'll do it now-ish.  Really, the most dangerous Edo Tensei that's still out there is either Dan, Mangetsu, or Chiyo (not counting Neo-Pain or Itachi).


I agree with Madara..... However Kabuto's role in this war thus far, has been mainly giving the neglected panel time, training Naruto, and showcasing the shinobi's of the past...

He has not really advance the story much at all, as he doesn't have the tools nor the goal to do so... as he is not a Uchiha....

He doesn't have the connections to the plot, nor the back story or knowledge to deliver anything new to advance the story..... 

There is a reason why.........All the big Uchiha players are suddenly making moves; As any transition from the current proceedings taking place in this manga is going to happen through them...

Sasuke just has a bigger track record of moving the story along....


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 2, 2011)

Getting sick of the side characters, give some time to Kabuto.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 2, 2011)

So probably Muu gets free of seal and he's summoning kabuto's trump card...?


----------



## NSAMA (Oct 2, 2011)

I predict that kishi?ll focus on madara and his edo,I think december will be the time for the mysterious coffin.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 2, 2011)

The preview...



takL said:


> *"What is [the] Tsuchikage who has [been] revived summoning...?!"*



...Seems to be indicating that Mu (though the preview doesn't denote which Tsuchikage in particular, logic would dictate that it's referring to the Nidaime) summons an unknown Edo onto the battlefield. 

We'll have to see where this leads.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2011)

That preview must be either foreshadowing Muu's comeback or the 6th coffin entering the stage.

I was thinking that the color spread pages could be this drawing that Kishimoto did for that phrase contest that happened in Japan a while ago:



While I want to see that picture in HQ and bigger, I would like that Kishi did something different this time.


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2011)

seeing the preview perhaps Muu isnt done yet?and if so i wonder if well see the 6th coffin soon.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 2, 2011)

I see people still trust preview


----------



## Talis (Oct 2, 2011)

Well the preview sux for the last few weeks.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 2, 2011)

> *"What is [the] Tsuchikage who has [been] revived summoning...?!"*


What a shitty translation. I can't make sense out of this.

Can someone post alternative(better) translation?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 2, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What a shitty translation. I can't make sense out of this.
> 
> Can someone post alternative(better) translation?



No takL's transes>you. Just saying bro. 


Thanks for the trans sounds interesting. I just hope Muu doesn't waste more than a few pages.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 2, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What a shitty translation. I can't make sense out of this.
> 
> Can someone post alternative(better) translation?


Which part didn't make sense to you?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 2, 2011)

> Which part didn't make sense to you?


The second part of the sentence. Who exactly is revived? Mu? Summoner revived Mu or Mu is revived by summoning? I didn't get it


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 2, 2011)

hmm so if the preview is to be trusted, muu isn't finished after all, and he will summon something/ someone?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 2, 2011)

Well that would make sense. He was the relay point for the other kages. That's probably what he was warning about.


----------



## Talis (Oct 2, 2011)

blacksword said:


> The second part of the sentence. Who exactly is revived? Mu? Summoner revived Mu or Mu is revived by summoning? I didn't get it



Muu which got revived is summoning som1.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 2, 2011)

I knew Mu wasn't finished

He was the Kage the Alliance feared the most, and he was the one to kill Nidaime in the first place


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 2, 2011)

gershvin said:


> I see people still trust preview



I agree my good sir.
To think this good people will believe such a easy lie is a joke.


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 2, 2011)

I predict the God Emperor's return , the Divine Messiah's trolling on Kabuto , and Obito using GM step on Naruto


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2011)

gershvin said:


> I see people still trust preview



eventually they come true. it may not be the next chapter most of the times. but are usually true. or at least vague enough that somehow they are true.

for the chapter think no sasuke again which is always great i would not mind seeing him again till sometime next year. also since he has no defined role in the war  he is not needed to be important until he fights naruto which maybe till after the war in kohona he may not appear since he would not move the plot. a good way to move the plot as many people want would be for naruto to end the zetsus and madara or kabuto engaging someone. madara with the pains and kabuto with his coffin.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 2, 2011)

Gabe said:


> eventually they come true. it may not be the next chapter most of the times. but are usually true. *or at least vague enough that somehow they are true.*



Well I agree with that. I don't think anyone would take a bet that Naruto _isn't_ about to meet Sakura sometime soon.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 2, 2011)

More edo Kage's, really? For fucks sake. 

I thought we would be done with them after Muu get's sealed there slowing the plot down just give Madara/Kabuto/Sixth coffin/Sasuke panel time already god damn.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 2, 2011)

If the preview says Tsuchikage I'd say it's a given that we'll get nothing of that sort instead Naruto will be heading towards Sakura's field hospital as promised a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 2, 2011)

Some waste chapters with Naruto talking to Gaara.
I hope see Madara, Sasuke or Kabuto/Itachi. They're the most interesting currently.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2011)

It'd make my day if Kishimoto did a spread cover showing all of the Edos (with Madara & Kabuto if he wanted) that have been summoned in a way similar to , this or this one.

I really want to see how the Swordsmen, Edo Kages and the other rest of new zombies in their canon colors. It is about time.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 2, 2011)

More Kage fights!? 

Nah seriously last weeks preview turned out to have nothing of what it said. 

My prediction is some talk with Gaara and then a shot of Itachi arriving where Kabuto is and prep to summon the 6th coffin.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 2, 2011)

I really hope this week we get development, I didnt even read last chapter, when I heard that it was still the Mizukage shit. I will start to read the unread chapters when we get development, otherwise it will be unbearable.


----------



## calimike (Oct 3, 2011)

According to WSJ #44 Information (see pic here), issue hit store on Saturday Oct 10th (Naruto's birthday and 12th anniversary manga!). It look like we get early spoiler out tomorrow or tuesday.

From MH...


> *NOTICE* Jump Issue 44 will be released on October 8th (Saturday) instead of the usual Monday. Expect TOC and RAWS in the next day or two.



I predict Kabuto summon more zombies we've no idea who are. 6th coffin is delay


----------



## Faustus (Oct 3, 2011)

I predict epic chapter 
Muu is freed and summoning the strongest of Kabuto's Edos
Madara arrived at the HQ and Neo-Pain begin their raping action
That in one chapter=win


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Oct 3, 2011)

most likely a transitional chapter

- 2nd Mizukage gets sealed
- Naruto & co. join Gaara, congratulate him and move on to next battle field
- we see KB Narutos make it to the medic location to take care of Zetsus
- maybe a Kabuto/Madara sighting


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 3, 2011)

I really hope we see some of the K12 and Kakashi, but ....


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 3, 2011)

If there really is more kage fights...


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty much my response if we get any more "filler" edo fights in general. 

Not counting the sixth coffin or "that guy" of course.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 3, 2011)

Hoping the chapter goes straight to Itachi and his confrontation with Kabuto.


----------



## Agony (Oct 3, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Hoping the chapter goes straight to Itachi and his confrontation with Kabuto.



that is what less likely will happen.the coming chapter will just probably show how the war is going and probably end with madara evading HQ or something.


----------



## Tengu (Oct 3, 2011)

I predict Muu going lose from the seal, and showing an uber jutsu.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 3, 2011)

> that is what less likely will happen.the coming chapter will just probably show how the war is going and probably end with madara evading HQ or something.


Madara evading HQ? Where did you get that? Why would he go to hq anyway? LOL 
He is heading towards jinchuriki(perhaps next chapter Madara will confront Killer Bee) and he doesn't give a shit about any shinobi of the alliance.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 3, 2011)

Spoiler refers to Oonoki summoning an animal.  Really, I don't know who/what Muu could be summoning if that is the case. He certainly wouldn't be summoning the sixth coffin to fight against Gaara and Oonoki, and there aren't very many Edos left.  

Transitional chapter here, probably. We might actually see Naruto heading to Sakura's location, as was predicted some time ago. If Muu does anything, he will probably escape or send the ET in the coffin away immediately before we see who it is.



NSAMA said:


> seriously we need some drama in this war, we need some major deaths, for example one of the rookie (shino would be great for me), 1 or 2 kages, yamato,  the daimyo (all of them) etc...I know, this manga it?s supposed to be for kids and teenagers but kishi must show  them that war is not a fairy tale, and in order for us to  remember the fallen fodders we need to see the sadness of loosing comrades through naruto?s feeling...so, we dont need deaths only at the end of the war, it would be better throughout the whole war....



Shino would be the least dramatic. He gets the least attention than any of the rookies these days, and even in part 1 he didn't get very much. There's no point, especially not when you consider the fact that Naruto is creeped out by him.

Otherwise, I agree. But I've come to accept that this war is a complete joke in that aspect.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 3, 2011)

kagegak said:


> The chapter will come out tomorrow



it better or else 



possbilities  : 


1 - useless chitchat between Naruto and some other characters about how they stomped the shit out of the kages.

2 - EMS Sasuke doing some crazy shit. Chopping trees off with his new weapons or burning baby kittens with amaterasu.

3 - Kabuto babling useless shit like "lol I have this wrapped up I will definitely win..."

4 - Itachi wandering off into the forest and saying some wise shit or not sayin anything at all.

5 - Madara encountering Kirabi and off paneling him.


What else ?


----------



## CA182 (Oct 3, 2011)

I predict the 6th coffin appears. Just as Naruto perfects the ancient uchiha art of run. 

Nah I bet we get a comment from kabuto about his ass snake being itchy or something...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 3, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I predict the 6th coffin appears. Just as Naruto perfects the ancient uchiha art of run.



yeah I forgot about the coffin.

The elder son emerges. I wonder how Itachi'll react when he sees it. Is he going to shit his pants like Madara did or immediately use art of run like a boss


----------



## CA182 (Oct 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> yeah I forgot about the coffin.
> 
> The elder son emerges. I wonder how Itachi'll react when he sees it. Is he going to shit his pants like Madara did or immediately use art of run like a boss



Nah Itachi will just tell him "you lack teh hatred" and move on. 

...

At this point, I'm honestly hoping the 6th coffin defeats both Madara and Kabuto and becomes the FV.

I will relish in the NF rage that occurs from such a twist.


----------



## daschysta (Oct 3, 2011)

There are still fights going on besides the kage fight, what reason do people have for thinking they won't be elaborated on?

Mifune's group is fighting
Kakashi's group is fighting
Mizukage/ zetsu are fighting

Whether these thigns are resolved quickly with naruto's intervention or not they will be resolved before we see the kabuto itachi encounter, or madara arriving to make his move/ 6th coffin etc.

For a moment the war appeared to be going fast, but then kishi has gave way more time to each edo fighting gaara's group than it seemed like he was going to. I see no reason why he won't show the swordsman, or at least mangetsu or whoever fight vs. kakashi's group, or why he wouldn't show for what reason deidara was rescued... He's not moving as fast as people are making it out to be.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 3, 2011)

oh yeah, I hope Kimmimaro had off paneled Mifune by now.

Chiyo must have killed Kankuro and CO...

All is good on that flank.... I guess....


----------



## daschysta (Oct 3, 2011)

I doubt many of these fights are going to happen off panel. Each one will have at least a chapter or two dedicated to them imo.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 3, 2011)

Seems about right, spoilers coming today. One scene of Kabuto and or Madara is enough to make me happy even if we get another shit Kage fight or side character chapter.


----------



## Ferno (Oct 3, 2011)

I doubt the next chap will wrap up the remnants of Edo Tensei (swordsman + Kimimaro etc.), as it requires too many panels and will just bore the reader. Most likely they will be unsummoned by Kabuto at some point due to Itachi. So instead I expect to either see Madara's six paths confront Killer B or Itachi to release Oro.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 3, 2011)

Nidaime trolls Gaara again and is about to shoot him like he did against Onoki Naruto Rasengans him and they seal him.

Just after that Darui + Kitsuchi divisions arrive and realise they were not needed the rookies will probably bitch about Naruto joining the war but Naruto will tell them to stfu

Kabuto summons 6th Coffin and states he will move personally to capture Naruto


Madara and Bee's path cross Madara states for Bee to come quietly chapters ends with Bee and Madara about to battle


----------



## daschysta (Oct 3, 2011)

Kages should be done with i'm pretty sure. I don't believe that muu escaped sealing. He said you should take precautions, precautions were taken in the form of sealing him idk why people think he'll come back he stands no chance against naruto and gaara combined.

One good thing about this fight is that it drained naruto considerably, hopefully he isn't able to keep his kage bunshins up and the alliance will get to fight on it's own. Now that the war has slowed down we'll get chapters of kakashi's unit fighting, sakura vs/ chiyo/ lee vs. kimi. We may get a "rescue yama" mini arc too before we get to madara/ kabuto.



Ferno said:


> I doubt the next chap will wrap up the remnants of Edo Tensei (swordsman + Kimimaro etc.), as it requires too many panels and will just bore the reader. Most likely they will be unsummoned by Kabuto at some point due to Itachi. So instead I expect to either see Madara's six paths confront Killer B or Itachi to release Oro.



Kishi isn't going to move to itachi again yet, things don't move that fast. Each edo kage got an entire chapter or two, kishi will give at least that much to some of his other characters, and if he focused that much on past kages, you really think he won't also show the current mizukage etc... fighting? Mangetsu at the very least is also going to get some time. Not everyone is bored by the same things, and frankly itachi is one of the most boring fighters int he manga with his staring.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Seems about right, spoilers coming today. One scene of Kabuto and or Madara is enough to make me happy even if we get another shit Kage fight or side character chapter.



I would be happy even with ONE panel featuring a villain.
Kishi realy brought fans to desperation.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 3, 2011)

gershvin said:


> I would be happy even with ONE panel featuring a villain.
> Kishi realy brought fans to desperation.



(Hmm while Bleach is often worse than Naruto, at least it was always Aizen doing the trolling against the good guys...)

Anyways maybe Kishi is saving the big villain fight until christmas time... Although considering Naruto's birthday is very soon maybe everyone will get lucky.


----------



## auem (Oct 3, 2011)

Muu summoning again won't be 6th coffin....
Muu only summoned revived edo tenseis....but 6th coffin is yet to be revived...also it should be exclusive to kabuto only and his safety...no way it will come up in the middle of the desert....
Muu and Mizukage 2nd round or tag team won't be bad,i guess...


----------



## gershwin (Oct 3, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Anyways maybe Kishi is saving the big villain fight until christmas time...



And than the 3rd *Kakashis year* ends 
And yet again he got nothing. So i realy-realy hope that next *big villain fight* will be him vs Zetsu.


----------



## daschysta (Oct 3, 2011)

Kakashi is currently in a battle,a nd the kage fights are over, kakashi can very well get some on panel rampaging in before the year is over.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 3, 2011)

Yet i wait for one on one Kakashi battle.
He is still one of main characters. 
He deservs it! 

*crying in despair*


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait, spoilers coming today? That would be awesome.

I predict
Gaara finishes the Mizukage off
Gaara, Naruto, Temari, Onoki and Killer Bee regroup
Naruto and Killer Bee head off to somewhere while Gaara's group goes to another location
A few pages to summarize what's happening at other battlefields
Chapter ends with Madara being informed about Sasuke by Zetsu. Madara comments that it's all going according to plan and reveals his next step.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 3, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Wait, spoilers coming today? That would be awesome.
> 
> I predict
> Gaara finishes the Mizukage off
> ...




oohhwfff fuck. I forgot about Mizukage. That'd at least take 2 3 pages.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2011)

Ferno said:


> I doubt the next chap will wrap up the remnants of Edo Tensei (swordsman + Kimimaro etc.), as it requires too many panels and will just bore the reader. Most likely they will be unsummoned by Kabuto at some point due to Itachi. So instead I expect to either see Madara's six paths confront Killer B or Itachi to release Oro.



why would itachi release oro?



gershvin said:


> And than the 3rd *Kakashis year* ends
> And yet again he got nothing. So i realy-realy hope that next *big villain fight* will be him vs Zetsu.



doubt kakashi will fight zetsu he seems to be narutos fight since his chakra turns zetsus into trees. and the kakashi year is a myth now, i think kishi just says sometime to trick people about what is going to happen. misdirection


----------



## Talis (Oct 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why would itachi release oro?
> 
> 
> 
> doubt kakashi will fight zetsu he seems to be narutos fight since his chakra turns zetsus into trees. and the kakashi year is a myth now, i think kishi just says sometime to trick people about what is going to happen. misdirection



Just saying it again the further ''Tobis identity revealing gets delayed, the further Kakashis years gets delayed''.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> doubt kakashi will fight zetsu he seems to be narutos fight since his chakra turns zetsus into trees. and the kakashi year is a myth now, i think kishi just says sometime to trick people about what is going to happen. misdirection



Thats about White Zetsu. Kakashi can have Black one


----------



## Davy Jones (Oct 3, 2011)

Do you think Mei vs Zetsu may happen soon?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 3, 2011)

Black Zetsu, 6th coffin and EMS Sasuke are closely linked to "current" Madara and his past. Either developments could give us clue about Tobi's identity. So I'd guess Madara fights first till he is unmasked.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 3, 2011)

the 6th coffin is released, pissed and ready to kill everyb...''totsuka sword'' ...nvm he's sealed.


----------



## Face (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the person in the 6th coffin is a good guy.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 3, 2011)

> I'm pretty sure the person in the 6th coffin is a good guy.


Rikudo sennin was a good guy.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 3, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Rikudo sennin was a good guy.



rikudou sennin: it's so peaceful and quiet, no evil or anything...i hate it , it's time to create an unbeatable monster filled with hatred to wipe out this pathetic race...''juubi eats rikudou's ichiraku ramen'' ... now it's personal, i'll kill you..... what a nice guy


----------



## ppain (Oct 3, 2011)

Virgofenix said:


> Anything other than Kabuto + 6th coffin or Sasuke or Madara would make a really, really crappy chapter.



Same here, except that I will change Sasuke for Itachi and add up Muu.


----------



## Grimzilla (Oct 3, 2011)

This is going to be a build up chapter. The fighting is over from what we were watching and we didn't get a glimpse of another fight.

If anything, we'll see Naruto's next destination and learn where Madara is going as well. If not Madara, then most likely we'll see Kabuto fume


----------



## bleakwinter (Oct 3, 2011)

Hoping for some Mei vs. Zetsu!!!!


jk...she'll just get trolled like every other female.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 3, 2011)

PREDICTIONS THAT I GOT FROM A DREAM LOL
For some fucked up reason, I had a dream about this chapter I have no fucking idea why this is a first for me. But this...is what happened...and it's really in accurate and has like a 2% chance of happening IMO so don't flame me. I'm just throwing it out there cause it would...be cool if it did happen and some people like stuff like this.

Starts off with Mizukage blowing stuff up.
Mizukage can't be reached cause he deactivated the jutsu and now he can blow himself up as well(yea iunno just go with it)
Naruto comes out and is about to stop him when suddenly Onoki notices something in the air
It's Muu and he uses like, a jinton version of senbon needles, the jutsu Sasuke used on Deidara's c1 bugs.
Of course they all retreat and it causes a lot of mayhem.
Then out of no where, Kakuzu Hizashi and Dan jump out and line up beside Muu.
Daui's division then meets up with Gaara and explains that they started retreating to this place.
Then out of no where The swordsmen, Pakura and Gari come out and line up as well.
Kakashi and co explain the same thing, but they managed to take out 3 swordsmen.
Then again....Kimimaro Chiyo and the fat dude come out but with Hanzo for soem reason and Hanzo is in the front of all the edo's.
Mifune explains that the the three other edos unsealed Hanzo(don't know why..)
All of the sudden scene switches to Kabuto and he;s about to activate a jutsu
Itachi comes and tells him hes gonna die. Kabuto then reminds him that he can see all the edos movement son this board, that includes you Itachi and so he activated his trump card way before he arrived.
Hanzo and Muu are shown summoning someone
Out comes.......fucking the Sage. 

Yea. have fun.


----------



## Cole (Oct 3, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> oohhwfff fuck. I forgot about Mizukage. That'd at least take 2 3 pages.



Best damn 2-3 pages of your life


----------



## Davy Jones (Oct 3, 2011)

Deadway said:


> PREDICTIONS THAT I GOT FROM A DREAM LOL
> For some fucked up reason, I had a dream about this chapter I have no fucking idea why this is a first for me. But this...is what happened...and it's really in accurate and has like a 2% chance of happening IMO so don't flame me. I'm just throwing it out there cause it would...be cool if it did happen and some people like stuff like this.
> 
> Starts off with Mizukage blowing stuff up.
> ...




I used to have Naruto chapter dreams every Tuesday night. 


Your dream actually sounds really possible!


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 3, 2011)

Deadway said:


> PREDICTIONS THAT I GOT FROM A DREAM LOL
> For some fucked up reason, I had a dream about this chapter I have no fucking idea why this is a first for me. But this...is what happened...and it's really in accurate and has like a 2% chance of happening IMO so don't flame me. I'm just throwing it out there cause it would...be cool if it did happen and some people like stuff like this.
> 
> Starts off with Mizukage blowing stuff up.
> ...



If what you said is true, you better dream lottery numbers next time. Or I will kill you. Then time to buy the forum and ban all tards.


----------



## LoT (Oct 3, 2011)

Hanzou is sealed


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Thats about White Zetsu. Kakashi can have Black one



he will probably have to take on the black one as well. plus we all know kakashi cant handle powerful opponents cause of his low stamina.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 3, 2011)

Hoping for a boss color spread.

I predict Madara too.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 3, 2011)

Cjones said:


> Hoping for a boss color spread.
> 
> I predict Madara too.


Madara and Neo Pein and/or Kabuto and Edo Tensei paws would be awesome.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 3, 2011)

If the preview is correct and Muu does summon someone, who would he summon? Another kage? Or some other guy?

I'm kind of hoping that the preview is right, 'cause I'm pretty excited about who it could be.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 3, 2011)

Previews haven't been right in a while. Three weeks ago Kabuto was supposed to do something big, a week later we were supposed to see Sakura and last week it was supposed to be Kabuto again. If I recall correctly.


----------



## Malv213 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> If the preview is correct and Muu does summon someone, who would he summon? Another kage? Or some other guy?
> 
> I'm kind of hoping that the preview is right, 'cause I'm pretty excited about who it could be.



Me too. I'd love if it were the 6th coffin, but Kabuto's probably saving that to try and fend off Itachi.

Maybe it's the Uzumaki clan head, and we get some backstory from him/dialogue with Naruto about his heritage. :3


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 3, 2011)

Just a panel with Madara or Kabuto is enought for me, if we are going to lose time with side character at least foreshadow something.


----------



## daschysta (Oct 3, 2011)

It's that dismissal of "side characters" that has made the manga so lame in recent years. I'd take a good kakashi fight or a lee fight or a neji fight over ANother rasengan fest from naruto or spam party from sasuke.


----------



## Grimzilla (Oct 3, 2011)

Wait, what was the preview?


----------



## Talis (Oct 3, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Wait, what was the preview?



Muu got revived and he is summoning someone.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 3, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Wait, what was the preview?



"What is Tuchikage who has revived summoning? ?!"


----------



## Si Style (Oct 3, 2011)

The 6th Coffin HAS to face Itachi.

It's a similar scenario to when Pein fought Jiraiya, him being in the top 5 strongest in the Narutoverse at the time. What better way to showcase how funking brutal this dude is by killing Jiraiya? 

Now, when someone takes out immortal Itachi, you know shit just got real.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 3, 2011)

daschysta said:


> It's that dismissal of "side characters" that has made the manga so lame in recent years. I'd take a good kakashi fight or a lee fight or a neji fight over ANother rasengan fest from naruto or spam party from sasuke.


Once again no. When the side character received the spotlight people bitched and bitched. Calling their fights filler.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Once again no. When the side character received the spotlight people bitched and bitched. Calling their fights filler.



So basically you agree with his post...


----------



## Marsala (Oct 3, 2011)

Si Style said:


> The 6th Coffin HAS to face Itachi.
> 
> It's a similar scenario to when Pein fought Jiraiya, him being in the top 5 strongest in the Narutoverse at the time. What better way to showcase how funking brutal this dude is by killing Jiraiya?
> 
> Now, when someone takes out immortal Itachi, you know shit just got real.



But he won't take out Itachi.

However the same logic works in reverse. How fitting for Itachi to have his greatest victory against whatever super-weapon Kabuto has summoned up.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Oct 3, 2011)

This is probably wishful thinking but....Kakashi's rampage?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2011)

daschysta said:


> It's that dismissal of "side characters" that has made the manga so lame in recent years. I'd take a good kakashi fight or a lee fight or a neji fight over ANother rasengan fest from naruto or spam party from sasuke.



disagree the side character would not have made the manga better. it actually would have made the manga worst. they are far weaker  and less important, also people would have hate having to much focus in the manga of the side character right now we get many threads of people hating that we saw the side characters fight. nothing would change people would always hate what goes on in the manga. no matter who the focus is on. some people say how great it would be for the side characters to get screen time and other say they prefer the main characters.and how boring the manga is and how it is not moving the plot.so no one will always be happy. some people like some thing other dont and vice versa. so to some it will always suck.  i personally don't really care for the side characters because they usually are not anywhere as powerful as the main characters for example kakashi usually loses every time he fight a shinobie who is not zabuza. so i dont want to see him fight. i rather see a rasengan fest then that. kakashi cant fight zabuza all the time to be able to win.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 3, 2011)

And again DBZ's power levels triumph over originality.

I love you toriyama but damn this cliche


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 3, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Once again no. When the side character received the spotlight people bitched and bitched. Calling their fights filler.



I personally as far as my memory go in this forum wouldnt fall in the "double standard" thing, I have never cheered up at the appearance of side characters neither complained about the lack of them.

My dislike for having chapters dedicated to them has been consistent.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 3, 2011)

Would be nice to see Kabuto's trump card this chapter and what Muu was telling the gang to take precaution of; Mizukage, Kazekage and Raikage aren't there now and Kabuto will need to summon the coffin in the field otherwise wanting the Raikage to stall wouldn't make too much sense.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 3, 2011)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> This is probably wishful thinking but....Kakashi's rampage?


We'll get Kakashi's rampage, just like Hinata and Naruto's post-confession talk. 

Still hoping Naruto comes in after the battle is won. Gaara has been pretty cool lately.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 3, 2011)

I really hope we get some advancement, a panel of Madara running, or Kabuto saying "My trump card is almost complete" would be enough for me.

At least kill fucking Onoki


----------



## vagnard (Oct 3, 2011)

Unless we get Kakashi vs 7 swordmen of the Mist I'd prefer if we jumped straight to the main players of this war (Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, Kabuto and Bee)


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 3, 2011)

Naruto makes it to the medical camp, asks Sakura where Kakashi is, then heads off in his direction, and by extension the Seven Swordsmen's. 

People finally get their fix of Mangetsu, and whatever else they might have wanted to see.  NF lives happily ever after.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 3, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Naruto makes it to the medical camp, asks Sakura where Kakashi is, then heads off in his direction, and by extension the Seven Swordsmen's.
> 
> People finally get their fix of Mangetsu, and whatever else they might have wanted to see.  NF lives happily ever after.



If Naruto barges into Kakashi's infamous rampage and takes over, NF will most certainly not be living happily ever after.  Kakashi's rampage has become some sort of holy grail around here.


----------



## shintebukuro (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm seriously just ready for Kabuto/Madara/Sasuke.

I've happily put up with all sorts of lesser fights for a year now. I scolded people when they complained about Kin/Gin or Mifune, telling them to be patient.

We've waited. We deserve something big to finally happen. A lengthy fight involving a villain.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 3, 2011)

*Page 1 - 2:*
Gaara finally seems to have stopped the Mizukage with the sand pyramid seal, after a short chat between the two. 

*Page 3 - 4:*
When they think they won, Mū appears out of no where and blasts the sand pyramid with Jinton, freeing the Mizukage (the Trollkage is seen regenerating).

*Page 5 - 8:*
Mizukage yells at Mū for freeing him, and Mū retorts by saying he cannot control his body. Afterwards, he explains his escape.

*Page 9 - 11:*
Mū and the Mizukage ask a worn out Gaara and Ōnoki how they intend on defeating them now. Naruto and the others appear, with the former showing his surprise at Mū's return. Finally Killer Bee comes in and says a rhyme, surprising everyone. 

*Page 12 - 14:*
The HQ are notified of Naruto and Killer Bee's location, and the defeat of two of the four revived Kages. They state that the combined force of the two Jinchūriki along with Gaara and Ōnoki should be enough to stop them. Finally, they are notified of seven unidentified enemies approaching the HQ. 

*Page 15:* 
Itachi finally arrives at Kabuto's location. Their encounter begins with Kabuto stating his surprise of how powerful Itachi is. 

*Page 16:*
Kabuto summons the sixth coffin, and we see a shadowy form of the body.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I'll just go ahead and say this: given how the latests colored spreads have been off-topic in relation to the current arc this chapter's spread might be one showing all of the Rookies in ANBU clothes, badassery 515 level cover again. 

Now to see if I get it right or not. Either way I expect a cool spread.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Oct 3, 2011)

LoL! League of Legends!

Kakashi goes on a rampage and Kabuto reveals sixth coffin while Itachi and Sasuke get panel time. Naruto finally befriends the fox.

All this in one chapter.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Sai? . Getting ready to be disappointed.



Kakashi's rampage on the horizon?


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 3, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Kakashi's rampage on the horizon?



I seriously dont give a shit about Kakashi's rampage. I am going to either get flamed for this or get repped by people saying I have balls of iron, but I hope it gets offpanel.

I want to see already what is the trump card and Madara's abilities with Rinnegan and Mugen Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm rather interested at why Kishi is keeping Tsunade/Ei close together too.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 4, 2011)

Decided to write a Prediction since I haven't done one in a long time:

Chapter 558: Jigoku Hyoui no Jutsu (Demonic/Hell Possession Jutsu)

*Gaara draws a greater amount of sand while random shinobi throw seal tags. Mizukage's sealed up. Naruto & Temari arrive on scene

Naruto, "Your all beat up Gaara and so is the old man"

Gaara, "That guy was strong, that's all their is too it."

Onoki, "The second lord mizukage was probably the strongest tensei the enemy has left, you should be grateful the kid and I took care of it."

Temari [thinking], "Amazing to think Gaara has come so far in such a short amount of time." "Originally the elders only elected him to be Kazekage due to the Shukaku's power and he only remained Kazekage due to the public's immense support of him" "However now Gaara is just like a true kage."

Random Shinobi, "On the issue of Nindaime Mizukage being the last of the enemies most dangerous pawns, I don't think you should work under that assumption lord Tsuchikage."

Onoki, "What do you mean?"

Random Shinobi, "It's true that guy was strong, but Dan Katō is even more dangerous."

Naruto, "So this guy is even stronger than the former Kages?"

Random Shinobi, "It depends who he's near."

Temari, "Your not making any sense..."

Random Shinobi, "Dan invented a special technique named the Jigoku Hyoui no Jutsu and it's special ability is..."

*Scene changes to Tsunade & Raikage. Kitsuchi appears before them.

Raikage, "Kitsuchi it's good that your here, now that the former Kages have been defeated I'd like you to lead the second division ----"

*Kitsuchi attacks Tsunade and Raikage with mountain sandwich, but Tsunade uses her strength to hold the two mountains apart.

Raikage, "What is the meaning of this, Does the hidden stone plan to betray our alliance?"

Kitsuchi, "I'm happy to see you again Tsunade, but you never could win against me so it would be better if you ran"

Tsunade, "???"

*Kitsuchi uses Earth winding fisher against Raikage, but he evades and goes R2. Kitsuchi uses Doton Earth Wall to defend, but Raikage busts right through and prepares for a follow up attack.

Tsunade, "Raikage don't touch h--"

*Raikage's punch lands and sends Kitsuchi flying

Tsunade, "Shit!"

*Scene Switches to Random Shinobi, Gaara, Naruto, etc...

Random Shinobi, "Dan-Sama is able to convert his entire body into chakra, in this state all attacks phase through him, which is how it came to be know as Ghost Mode." However the even more fearsome ability of Dan's is the Jutsu that he becomes able to use once he enters Ghost Mode, that allows him to enter a person's body and infect their chakra system with his own chakra taking over their body entire." "Furthermore he can initiate the technique simply by touching someone making any type of physical attack complete useless against him."

Temari, "So his ability is similar to that of the Yamanaka clan."

Random Shinobi, "No its much more fearsome than that, unlike the Yamanaka clan Dan can keep control of a person for as long as he likes no matter how strong they are and he doesn't feel any of the physical or mental damage the host receives." "On top of that he can regenerate the host body from all damage."

Gaara, "Regenerate?"

Random Shinobi, "Yes, originally the technique was designed by Dana-Sama as an advanced medical Ninjutsu that allowed him to enter the subjects body an heal them from the inside."

Naruto, "If that's the case how do you defeat a guy like that then."

Random Shinobi, "The best course of action is to kill him before he enters Ghost Mode, but if he does than one has to seal him in a barrier Jutsu."

Onoki, "That means if he's already taken a host, than defeating him would mean sealing the host in a barrier as well?"

Random Shinobi, "Yes and that's what makes his Jutsu truly fearsome since it can be used to turn the enemy's strongest fighter against them and even if Dan is defeated the enemy still losses their most powerful fighter."

*Scene Switches back to Tsunade 

Tsunade, "Jigoku Hyoui no Jutsu the technique, which people were sure would earn you the title of Hokage someday... Dan"

Dan/Raikage, "I'm sorry Tsunade, but the person controlling me has order me to take over the commander of the alliance, so even if i'm defeated the Raikage will be as well."

Dan/Raikage, "Your the one person I was hoping I wouldn't have to fight."

Tsunade [cries]

End of Chapter. Next Chapter: Who Should have been Godaime Hokage & Raikage vs Tsunade ?!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Naruto barges into Kakashi's infamous rampage and takes over, NF will most certainly not be living happily ever after.  Kakashi's rampage has become some sort of holy grail around here.



His rampage has long since concluded. 



blacksword said:


> Dan is sealed.



Actually, it's quite the opposite. Gedo Mazo's attacks extricated Dan from his immobilizing sealing.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 4, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> His rampage has long concluded.



Or it hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2011)

If this chapter doesn't show anything else than kages again, I will rage.


----------



## geminis (Oct 4, 2011)

Good stuff Turrin, that would be cool. But I doubt it. Kishi will prob set up this chapter to segway into Itachi/Kakashi/the Daimyo's whereabouts.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 4, 2011)

Back to the main story please.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Back to the main story please.


Dude, this IS the main story.


----------



## Brian (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu will break free


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2011)

Seriously people. It's not even been two chapters. And naruto is literally right there. Stop complaining like they're beating around the bush. Everything needs to come together, you know it I know it.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Hoping for 6th coffin appereance.


----------



## Blackgallon (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting an update on Madara's movements.

He must be close to his target by now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Dude, this IS the main story.



I am not asking (though really it wouldnt dislike me) a whole chapter of Naruto, Kabuto or Madara.

But hell dude at least have 1 panel of foreshadowing either of Madara, Kabuto or both this is all I ask. Is that I just cant believe the Mizukage fight has lasted longer than the freaking Nagato fight, the Nagato fight took 2 chapters as I recall, Mizukage fight has 3 chapters already (counting this week is the third chapter).


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2011)

Mizukage is a new character
Nagato has shown everything
Mizukage is enjoyable
Nagato sure as hell isn't
You just got an image of Naruto in the last chapter


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> But hell dude at least have 1 panel of foreshadowing either of Madara, Kabuto or both this is all I ask. Is that I just cant believe the Mizukage fight has lasted longer than the freaking Nagato fight, the Nagato fight took 2 chapters as I recall, Mizukage fight has 3 chapters already (counting this week is the third chapter).


Nagato has shown everything in Pain arc


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

I want a few words from Madara, that is all I want from this chapter.  I doubt Kishi will be showing the 6th coffin yet.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Nagato has shown everything in Pain arc



No, we didnt. We saw a cripple using proxy bodies, each with 1 power each and greatly diminished in power and who couldnt use the Rinnegan properly.

Complete Nagato could use the Rinnegan properly according to the chapter, he didnt did it during the Pain fight, had mobility and the raw power of his techniques were A LOT stronger, see how in SECONDS he was completing his Chibaku Tensei while it took a fucking long for Deva to reach that stage and this was before he could even get used to movility again. We got 1 chapter from a non cripple Nagato and this is it. Or if we take the white haired Nagato in count then 2 chapters at most.

I would rather have 2 more chapters showing what the Rinnegan used properly can do and eventually Nagato getting used to mobility again, than having French-Kage battling Gaara.



zenieth said:


> You just got an image of Naruto in the last chapter



See how I said Kabuto or Madara, because at this point Naruto cant move the plot, unless he start to tame Kyuubi which wont do until the war is over like he said. I just want 1 panel at least foreshadowing which important event is next to occur before going to the side characters again.

And unlike 90% people who complaint about side characters, when in turn they only do so to have a reason to whine about something or that cant be satisfied. I myself has always been consistent with that, I have never been cheerful at the side characters neither have complained about the lack of them, at least not on NF as far as my memory goes.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd rather read three chapters of hinata's feelings about Naruto than one chapter of the overly preachy bullshit that was Nagato for one.

Awesome powers or fucking not. Because he stopped being a compelling villain the moment the cripple in a chair showed up.


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 4, 2011)

7 swordsman of the mist or nothing at all "_'"


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

I just hope Madara kills some named good guys soon since Kabuto and his Edo Tensei seems incapable of succeeding in anything.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 4, 2011)

what is the obssesion with named good guys dying??? it's not like any named villians have died yet.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Because the war feels like too one sided, the alliance is just sealing Edos without any named casualties. It doesnt feel like a war if the only casualties are some fodders we'v never seen before.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 4, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> No, we didnt. We saw a cripple using proxy bodies, each with 1 power each and greatly diminished in power and who couldnt use the Rinnegan properly.
> 
> Complete Nagato could use the Rinnegan properly according to the chapter, he didnt did it during the Pain fight, had mobility and the raw power of his techniques were A LOT stronger, see how in SECONDS he was completing his Chibaku Tensei while it took a fucking long for Deva to reach that stage and this was before he could even get used to movility again. We got 1 chapter from a non cripple Nagato and this is it. Or if we take the white haired Nagato in count then 2 chapters at most.
> 
> I would rather have 2 more chapters showing what the Rinnegan used properly can do and eventually Nagato getting used to mobility again, than having French-Kage battling Gaara.



Kishi showed Nagato usage of the Rinnegan's abilities as a foreshadow to Madara's usage of the Rinnegan.

It would have been dumb on Kishi's part if he showed all the combination of the Rinnegan with Nagato.

Nagato's unique usage of the Rinnegan was his Six Path because of his lack of mobility. 

While Madara's unique usage will be all the Six Path in one body.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 4, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Decided to write a Prediction since I haven't done one in a long time:
> 
> Chapter 558: Jigoku Hyoui no Jutsu (Demonic/Hell Possession Jutsu)
> 
> ...



Nice! That was actually entertaining to read. Though you might have made it too powerful. I liked your ghost idea but the regenerate host part on top of everything else the ability offered might had been over the top.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 4, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> what is the obssesion with named good guys dying??? it's not like any named villians have died yet.



Akatsuki are named bad guys. Every named bad guy in fact has died bar Kabuto and Madara. Kisame technically died in the war, Zetsu is soon to follow. And also because we know the good guys will win, we want the author to build some tension at least.

At least have Akatsuki kill a shiton of named good guys and complete Mugen Tsukuyomi, or have Kabuto summon Rikudou Sennin and nuke a couple of Great Nations into oblivion before good guys win.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> No, we didnt. We saw a cripple using proxy bodies, each with 1 power each and greatly diminished in power and who couldnt use the Rinnegan properly.
> 
> Complete Nagato could use the Rinnegan properly according to the chapter, he didnt did it during the Pain fight, had mobility and the raw power of his techniques were A LOT stronger, see how in SECONDS he was completing his Chibaku Tensei while it took a fucking long for Deva to reach that stage and this was before he could even get used to movility again. We got 1 chapter from a non cripple Nagato and this is it. Or if we take the white haired Nagato in count then 2 chapters at most.
> 
> I would rather have 2 more chapters showing what the Rinnegan used properly can do and eventually Nagato getting used to mobility again, than having French-Kage battling Gaara.


So what? Doesn't change the fact that Nagato has shown nearly all his abilities during pain arc. Mizukage is new character whose abilities were mystery, while Nagato is and old character using the same powers over and over again. Rinnengan and it's abilities become repetetive.

and lol pain being inneffective. Pain was the reason of Nagato's invicibility. Without those puppets Nagato cound't even take Itachi out.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2011)

> Akatsuki are named bad guys. Every named bad guy in fact has died bar Kabuto and Madara. Kisame technically died in the war, Zetsu is soon to follow. And also because we know the good guys will win, we want the author to build some tension at least.



Yes. And this is WAR, some unexpected good guy needs to die.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Atsui, Samui, Anko and yamato were good guys.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Atsui, Samui, Anko and yamato were good guys.



And none of them are dead.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Akatsuki are named bad guys. Every named bad guy in fact has died bar Kabuto and Madara. Kisame technically died in the war, Zetsu is soon to follow. And also because we know the good guys will win, we want the author to build some tension at least.
> 
> At least have Akatsuki kill a shiton of named good guys and complete Mugen Tsukuyomi, or have Kabuto summon Rikudou Sennin and nuke a couple of Great Nations into oblivion before good guys win.


Dude, that's not how this manga runs. Already _40,000 people have died._ That's perhaps more than all other the Shinobi wars _combined_, and in a single DAY. Even though the Alliance is winning? Its clearly a Pyrrhic victory considering the win-loss ratio. With 40,000 dead and rising? Named character deaths aren't needed.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> And none of them are dead.


technically, they are dead. Atsui and Samui were sealed which is equivavelt of death in Naruto world. Anko is most likely dead due to chakra excaution. Yamato is the only who is alive and сan be rescued.


----------



## HawkMan (Oct 4, 2011)

Most of the Edo Tenseis have been lackluster. 

The Kages were great, though KazeKage was a little "yawn-ish". Hanzou was dissapointing from a feats perspective, but was thematically interesting. Kin/Gin were just wierd, but that's just something I have no familiarity with(I really like the Kumo team). Overall the Kages were my main interest in the Edo Tenseis, and now they're complete. 

It's time for Pot-Movers to become heavily involved, perhaps interspersed with Edo Battles such as; Chiyo and Kimimaru, Mangetsu will get 2-3 chapters, other Swordsman, and whoever else I've forgotten. The point is, it reverses the current trend of prolific Edo Tensei battles interspersed with sporadic Plot-Movers.

And hopefully a colored page will feature someone prominent doing something important. That would be cool. My hope is for Madara or the Sixth Coffin, but I'm expecting Kishi to purposely do something unexpected and weird. Sometimes it feels like he intentionally does off-the-wall shit because it's unexpected, despite the fact that it's completely retarded.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> technically, they are dead. Atsui and Samui were sealed which is equivavelt of death in Naruto world. Anko is most likely dead due to chakra excaution. Yamato is the only who is alive and сan be rescued.



I hope you are right, but I could see at least Anko and Yamato being rescued, not sure about Atsui and Samui.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> technically, they are dead. Atsui and Samui were sealed which is equivavelt of death in Naruto world. Anko is most likely dead due to chakra excaution. Yamato is the only who is alive and сan be rescued.



Atsui and Samui aren't dead. They'll be saved eventually assuming that Tobi doesn't kill them. Anko is somewhat likely to die, but she could also become Orochimaru's host or something.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Dude, that's not how this manga runs. Already _40,000 people have died._ That's perhaps more than all other the Shinobi wars _combined_, and in a single DAY. Even though the Alliance is winning? Its clearly a Pyrrhic victory considering the win-loss ratio. With 40,000 dead and rising? Named character deaths aren't needed.



Yeah dude..... fodders I mean come on. No one is asking to have the entirety of Konoha 11 killed, or have half of the villages to loss their Kages, I think just ONE named character dying in battle would satisfy the readers.

I dont know about you dude, but I felt very upset when Onoki received the bullet watet I was like "YES!" and then I was like "" I mean the eldest Kage, representing the old age, and in such a badass way. It was perfect. Perhaps this is why I dislike so much side-characters show up, I was expecting more tension but at the end no one will die bar fodders, which is really frustrating.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Yeah dude..... fodders I mean come on. No one is asking to have the entirety of Konoha 11 killed, or have half of the villages to loss their Kages, I think just ONE named character dying in battle would satisfy the readers.


In war, it is the fodders who are killed. There are no 'named characters', just people fighting.


> I dont know about you dude, but I felt very upset when Onoki received the bullet watet I was like "YES!" and then I was like "" I mean the eldest Kage, representing the old age, and in such a badass way. It was perfect. Perhaps this is why I dislike so much side-characters show up, I was expecting more tension but at the end no one will die bar fodders, which is really frustrating.


But Onoki's 'death' there would have served no purpose. He didn't die saving another person, he didn't do anything of worth. It wouldn't have been perfect. It'd have been better for a heroic sacrifice than him just dying for the sake of dying.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 4, 2011)

n ot one named villian has died yet in this war so how in the fuck is it one sided?   hello Madara of the si paths anyone? seven bijju , kabuto 6th coffin oh yeah and ems sasuke

anyone who thinks the war is one sided and that named good guys need to die to make better dont know what they are talking about. 


honestly I hope none of the named good guys die just to piss you people off


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 4, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> n ot one named villian has died yet in this war so how in the fuck is it one sided?   hello Madara of the si paths anyone? seven bijju , kabuto 6th coffin oh yeah and ems sasuke
> 
> anyone who thinks the war is one sided and that named good guys need to die to make better dont know what they are talking about.
> 
> ...



The point is we KNOW good guys will win at the end, we need some tension to build up at least. If the bad guys lose and no one but fodder die, it will feel one sized even if bad guys get to RS tier.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> The point is we KNOW good guys will win at the end, we need some tension to build up at least. If the bad guys lose and no one but fodder die, it will feel one sized even if bad guys get to RS tier.


There is tension, people have been dying left and right in the Alliance and the death toll of 40,000 raised dramatically over the 'Night of Hell' where the White Zetsus did their hidden attacks.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I haven't felt any tension so far. 40k fodders deaths? Couldn't care less.

Only thing even close to tension was Samui and Atsui being sealed.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> There is tension, people have been dying left and right in the Alliance and the death toll of 40,000 raised dramatically over the 'Night of Hell' where the White Zetsus did their hidden attacks.



I get your point, but the tension isnt felt or noticed at least I dont, if everyone who die is fodder. For all I care Madara when he gets Juubi or Kabuto if he summons RS can re-shape the reality and then the Sage Toad can say "I saw it in my vision it was horrible, 1 Graham Number of beings died and 1 million Shinobi" showing us scenes of anhinilated civilizations through the galaxies and it would had zero effect.

In case you wonder, Graham Number is a number that is so big that only to be able to write it down on paper, let alone actually having a graham number of things, you would need to convert all the estimated matter of the universe into ink and paper.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well I haven't felt any tension so far. 40k fodders deaths? Couldn't care less.


That's the way Wars _are_. 40,000 people died. More than any other Shinobi War. In a SINGLE DAY. Boo hoo, they weren't named characters! THATS THE ONLY THING THAT MATTERS! </sarcasm>


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

If it were up to me, I'd honestly exchange 10 000 fodders for one named character.

40 000 deaths, 40 000 supposedly highly skilled trained warriors killed in one day is just......unrealistic imo.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> 40 000 deaths, 40 000 supposedly highly skilled trained warriors killed in one day is just......unrealistic imo.


They say that Ghengis Khan army killed 1.7 millions in one hour.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> If it were up to me, I'd honestly exchange 10 000 fodders for one named character.



Me too. This war needs some real drama.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> They say that Ghengis Khan army killed 1.7 millions in one hour.



I somehow doubt those 1.7 million could walk on water, shoot lazers and do other cool ninja stuff.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> If it were up to me, I'd honestly exchange 10 000 fodders for one named character.



I second this.

On another note I hope we get spoilers soon :I


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fodder are the people that die in War. There is no such thing as 'named characters'. You just want your bloodlust satiated when learning 40,000 people died you act "But no one we know was killed!" Tell that to the fodder who died in EVERY war.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> If it were up to me, I'd honestly exchange 10 000 fodders for one named character.
> 
> 40 000 deaths, 40 000 supposedly highly skilled trained warriors killed in one day is just......*unrealistic imo*.



thats pretty ironic  you being worried about somthing being realistic considering your fav charecter runs around with magic eye balls shooting heat vision like he's superman or some shit.

Be honest , this manga isnt about ninja it's about wizards pretending to be ninjas. To hell with realism.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> I somehow doubt those 1.7 million could walk on water, shoot lazers and do other cool ninja stuff.


single explosion can kill up to 200 thousands people(scientific fact). Probably Gedo Mazo rampage and KinGin caused those deaths.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

There can still be drama without ANYONE dying.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> There can still be drama without ANYONE dying.


no                                .


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no                                .


...its actually been done. Hell the entire point of the Fanfic "No One Dies" was showing that there doesn't have to be deaths to show drama in a conflict.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 4, 2011)

Make one of rookies lose limbs and remain disabled for the rest of life. Dramatic.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> ...its actually been done. Hell the entire point of the Fanfic "No One Dies" was showing that there doesn't have to be deaths to show drama in a conflict.


There's no drama without anyone dying. It's like watching disney movies.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> There's no drama without anyone dying. It's like watching disney movies.


...you do know people _do_ die in Disney Movies right? 

Not to mention that relying on people dying is a crutch. Hell, there's a reason why Del Rey's post-ROTJ books-NJO-LOTF are so reviled by much of the fanbase since they began killing beloved characters for no other reason than shock value.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> There's no drama without anyone dying. It's like watching disney movies.



Characters die all the time in Disney movies.... Bambi's mom, Mufasa etc.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...you do know people _do_ die in Disney Movies right?
> 
> Not to mention that relying on people dying is a crutch. Hell, there's a reason why Del Rey's post-ROTJ books-NJO-LOTF are so reviled by much of the fanbase since they began killing beloved characters for no other reason than shock value.



Most people only ask for one named character death. It's not like they are demanding it turn into Gantz level.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Most people only ask for one named character death. It's not like they are demanding it turn into Gantz level.


A lot of people ARE asking for multiple ones. 40,000 people dying isn't enough to satisfy the bloodlust.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

Eh, I can't say I want to see named alliance shinobi dying quite yet, I feel that if they do start dropping, it'll be to either Kabuto, Madara or Sasuke. Like it or not, the edo tensei are effectively fodder plot wise and if Kishi starts giving them kills, he's either going to have to be skimpy with the main three villains, or kill far too many named characters (at least in my opinion).


----------



## Ichiurto (Oct 4, 2011)

Some characters who should have died in this war:

Ōnoki - He should have fucked the Clam up with a Dust technique, then we get a shot of Mizukage standing behind him with his finger pointed out and shoots him in the head. Seeing such a strong character die would have been amazing.

Kakashi - He's outlived his usefulness. He constantly gets trolled now since Naruto is stronger than him. His regression as a character was one of the worst things Kishimoto has done. He kills himself via using his MS to save a bunch of Ninjas.

Sakura - Useless. Horrible character. Emotional gold-mine.

Raikage - Boring character. Horrible personality. Madara gets the kill in a gruesome way.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> If it were up to me, I'd honestly exchange 10 000 fodders for one named character.
> 
> 40 000 deaths, 40 000 supposedly highly skilled trained warriors killed in one day is just......unrealistic imo.



Because firing lazer beams and summoning gigantic animals isn't "unrealistic"?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu gets free and summons a bunch of other previous Kages.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Muu gets free and *summons a bunch of other previous Kages.*



SHHH, don't give Kishi any ideas


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Muu gets free and summons a bunch of other previous Kages.



this would be great


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Muu gets free and summons a bunch of other previous Kages.


What's the point? New generation>prievious generation.


----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope Kabuto makes an appearance in this chapter


----------



## Marsala (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> this would be great



yeah, if by "great" you mean "utter shit".


----------



## Harbour (Oct 4, 2011)

Itachi faced with Kabuto. Kabuto summon 1, 2KK, 1,2RK, 1,3MK and 1TK.
Next chapter: Incredible battle! Itachi vs Strongest Kages!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Marsala said:


> yeah, if by "great" you mean "utter shit".



why people keep complaining about short fights. continuing to fight the kages like muu makes the fight longer. and where else do you and others want to see fight. because no matter where the scene changes people will dislike something.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What's the point? New generation>prievious generation.



We all know that's not true 



Marsala said:


> Muu gets free and summons a bunch of other previous Kages.



I hope this happens


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Kabuto won't summon any other ET besides his trumcard. I think Kabuto understands that there's no Kage stronger than Nagato. Only sixth coffin can fix that.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why people keep complaining about short fights. continuing to fight the kages like muu makes the fight longer. and where else do you and others want to see fight. because no matter where the scene changes people will dislike something.



At this point I just want the manga to wrap up. Let's finish off the rest of the major villains. Kabuto going "lol I had a bunch more Kages" would be horrible.


----------



## Idol (Oct 4, 2011)

> 45 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2011/10/04(火) 15:04:17.11 ID:hE0wr5XH0
> 553 名前：T ◆27p9/DnZE//X [sage] 投稿日：2011/10/04(火) 15:01:10.83 発信元:218.46.108.181
> 今日来ると思うんだけどまだ入ってないって。



seems maybe T can give us spoiler today... but it's not sure.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

Idol said:


> seems maybe T can give us spoiler today... but it's not sure.



Thx for the info idol <3


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Idol said:


> seems maybe T can give us spoiler today... but it's not sure.



so T got the magazine?


----------



## calimike (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so T got the magazine?



Check WSJ #44 magazine in spoiler thread  Prediction Thread


Did you notice ninja guys in yellow lines in left magazine? 4th Hokage in yellow pic, and who are other persons?

Blue shine in background sound like Naruto's water element jutsu incoming?


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

Marsala said:


> At this point I just want the manga to wrap up. Let's finish off the rest of the major villains. Kabuto going "lol I had a bunch more Kages" would be horrible.



Kishi ignoring the remaining Kages would be a crime.


----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2011)

aww Rikuo is on the cover pek
The cover is alright I guess. Naruto with a Rasenagn... like we've never seen that before.


----------



## Jesus (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it just me, or does Naruto look like a freaking maniac on that cover?


----------



## gershwin (Oct 4, 2011)

Cover is so...meh. Allways the same.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kishi ignoring the remaining Kages would be a crime.



I agree. I don't mind if they as Edos, orin the flashback of any other character, but before the manga ends, we should have seen every Kage and Kage level fighter and his/her personal history.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to see Tsunade and Dan have a fight.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 4, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I want to see Tsunade and Dan have *a* fight *sex*.





If not, I'd better see Neo Pain in action


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2011)

Unknown said:


> I agree. I don't mind if they as Edos, orin the flashback of any other character, but before the manga ends, we should have seen every Kage and Kage level fighter and his/her personal history.



He probably chose the ones he did for a reason.

Who else do we need to see? There's an awful lot left, as I recall, and I doubt they can all put on as good a show as this last guy has. The Third Raikage was powerful but his 'past' was so utterly absurd that it took away from his character. Gaara's father and Muu had decent jutsu but were disappointing and didn't last very long in the end. Muu in particular had a huge arsenal and a ton of hype, yet didn't seem to go anywhere with it.

I'm not sure I feel like having 6+ more kages go through the same thing.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 4, 2011)

Heh, now even Naruto's normal Rasengan is colored blue, after being yellow all this time. Wasn't just the Rasenshuriken. Maybe Kishimoto's trying to make a distinction between Naruto's attacks in his normal state, and Kyuubi Chakra Mode.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Heh, now even Naruto's normal Rasengan is colored blue, after being yellow all this time. Wasn't just the Rasenshuriken. Maybe Kishimoto's trying to make a distinction between Naruto's attacks in his normal state, and Kyuubi Chakra Mode.



Huh, that's weird. Does Kishi himself draw and color all the Naruto based WSJ covers? If not it might be just an error.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He probably chose the ones he did for a reason.
> 
> Who else do we need to see? There's an awful lot left, as I recall, and I doubt they can all put on as good a show as this last guy has. The Third Raikage was powerful but his 'past' was so utterly absurd that it took away from his character. Gaara's father and Muu had decent jutsu but were disappointing and didn't last very long in the end. Muu in particular had a huge arsenal and a ton of hype, yet didn't seem to go anywhere with it.
> 
> I'm not sure I feel like having 6+ more kages go through the same thing.



For example the first 5 Kages, to see how the other 4 hidden villages were createdm and which clans had each of them. Then the other remaining Kages, because at this point of the manga is when that level of fighters should appear. Before Naruto and Sasuke becomes so damn powerful that Kage level fighters seems to be a joke.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 4, 2011)

calimike said:


> Check WSJ #44 magazine in spoiler thread  Prediction Thread
> 
> 
> Did you notice ninja guys in yellow lines in left magazine? 4th Hokage in yellow pic, and who are other persons?
> ...


why is naruto's rasengan blue? 

isn't kishi the one who draws naruto on those covers? 

EDIT: aw i was beaten to it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't expect an early release from MS, or at least in the next few hours, that is all.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Huh, that's weird. Does Kishi himself draw and color all the Naruto based WSJ covers? If not it might be just an error.


_* SaiST shrugs._

Could very well be.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

So the person who leaked the cover...Will he/she give us spoilers ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> So the person who leaked the cover...Will he/she give us spoilers ?



No because he works for WSJ or the distributors, he always does that.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

Dangit...


----------



## FearTear (Oct 4, 2011)

I hate Naruto's smile, it's so unnatural


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

not gonna lie, the cover looks boring  and naruto's face scares for some reason


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> not gonna lie, the cover looks boring  and naruto's face scares for some reason


Yeah, it's pretty underwhelming for a cover for the 12th anniversary.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

Shirtless Sauce would have been better


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto looks crazy. 

Hoping spoilers won't be boring again.


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

ohana appeared.soon we'll get the spoilers.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana appeared.soon we'll get the spoilers.



Finally.


----------



## Agony (Oct 4, 2011)

FINALLY.not expecting too much though.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana appeared.soon we'll get the spoilers.



The spoiler will be: Sorry guys didn't get the chap, had my nails done


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

narutos kbs in action so it seems.


----------



## calimike (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana appeared.soon we'll get the spoilers.



Yep, Naruto beat OP for spoiler first


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Easy 
 Boroboromuu appeared healthy 

 Gaara appeared Chirinaru away 
 2 Water Seal 

 To place a clove Chirinaru avatar 
 I fight to unusual types, Standing Shikamaru 
 Should not be out of the circle? 
 Dan. Look at Naruto, and I like to be surprised Nawaki 
 Shikamaru Description 


 Medical team 
 Weakened under the Shizunesakura Shinobi 
 Disagree and not be put before you see chakra 
 Zetsu White Ninja is weakened, and Sakura tries to attack, from behind a round spiral Chirinaru 


 And immersion Fang, I screw fighting white Zetsu 
 When the sun trounced it appeared Chirinaru! ! 


 Last Page 
 The Mu ends in preparation 口寄Se


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu is back!!!!


----------



## 1nkorus (Oct 4, 2011)

Mu is not sealed.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 4, 2011)

Clone vs. white Zetsu action? Laaaame. Dan is still active, thinks Naruto looks like Tsunade's brother.

Muu is back at the end?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

so naruto clones in action vs dan and saving sakura and muu is back


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

So basically... Mizukage gets sealed. Then we see Naruto's clones on different battlefields: the beach, the medical camp... Dan, Shikamaru and Sakura are all seen, Naruto owns bad guys.

Chapter ends with Mu.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Spoiers are dissapointing.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

finally the clones arrive to the destination.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 4, 2011)

Oonoki may die yet. Or perhaps someone will open the 8th Gate on Muu?


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So basically... *Mizukage gets sealed*.



About a f*cking time.


----------



## calimike (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu is strong kage?

Muu>> 3rd Raikage>> 2nd Mizukage >> 4th Kazekage 



blacksword said:


> Spoiers are dissapointing.



I disagree with you. Kishi allow Naruto anime team to work on extra anime scenes for few episodes upcoming like OP's War Arc.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu is back?

It continues


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder how he got out of the seal.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu is preparing to summon 6th coffin?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Muu is preparing to summon 6th coffin?



Seems like Mu is prepping something, most likely the mystery coffin.


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Muu is preparing to summon 6th coffin?



i think he prepares to summon something.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> Muu is back!!!!



The Mummy Returns.

(can't believe no one's used this line yet)


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

if muu does summon the 6th coffin wonder for what reason. is it to capture naruto?


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 4, 2011)

Many characters' name in spoiler..
Gaara, Mu, 2nd Mizukage, Naruto, Chouji, shikamaru,  Dan, Nawaki, Sakura, Sizune,Hinata,Kiba,Neji, White Zetsu.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 4, 2011)

So Naruto will have to face the trump card? Sheesh.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> if muu does summon the 6th coffin wonder for what reason. is it to capture naruto?



Well duh, of course. He needs the Bijuus to blackmail Madara.


----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2011)

*waiting for a decent translation *
at least mizukage is finally sealed


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

so i guess it will be naruto vs the 6th coffin and itachi vs kabuto


----------



## Nimander (Oct 4, 2011)

Marsala said:


> So Naruto will have to face the trump card? Sheesh.



Yet another episode in the Uzumaki Naruto Show.

I can't say I'm disappointed, myself.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

Bah. Dan's facing Naruto and not Tsunade.


----------



## gershwin (Oct 4, 2011)

I higly doubt its the 6th coffin


----------



## calimike (Oct 4, 2011)

Marsala said:


> So Naruto will have to face the trump card? Sheesh.



6th coffin is Kushina Uzumaki vs Naruto. Did Kabuto has Kushina's dna?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 4, 2011)

calimike said:


> 6th coffin is Kushina Uzumaki vs Naruto. Did Kabuto has Kushina's dna?



Sure, why not?


----------



## lathia (Oct 4, 2011)

Mu is back, last page!
Sakura, Shikamaru, Dan, and Shizune. Also Naruto and Zetsu.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so i guess it will be naruto vs the 6th coffin and itachi vs kabuto


Kabuto is dead. Edo Itachi would pwn him in no time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2011)

And people actually thought Itachi would beat whoever is in the 6th coffin


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto and co will be preoccupied with mysterious coffin while Madara captures Bee.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

so dan will probably use his ghost jutsu on naruto. wonder if kishi did this because the jutsu makes dan untraceable and naruto will have to use his sensing ability KCM.


----------



## Tengu (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu is back, just as predicted.


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

so finally we see the KBs in action.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

Preview was true  Where is your god now!?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> so finally we see the KBs in action.



Yeah and a lot of them. I like it


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Preview was true Where is your god now!?


Previwes has always been true. 

1) Naruto approached Sakura? Check
2) Muu got revived? Check
3) Muu is going to summon somone? Check


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Previwes has always been true.
> 
> 1) Naruto approached Sakura? Check
> 2) Muu got revived? Check
> 3) Muu is going to summon somone? Check



I meant as in the preview happened in the actual chap it was aimed at.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

Whats happening with Kiba?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Whats happening with Kiba?


Who cares about fodder?


----------



## Saunion (Oct 4, 2011)

Moar Naruto moar raging. Perfect.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Who cares about fodder?



He's not fodder.

And its about time we see his group in action.


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 4, 2011)

Dan shows up? Has he killed any of Div 1 yet?


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2011)

Nimander said:


> The Mummy Returns.
> 
> (can't believe no one's used this line yet)



Oh don't you worry. It will be used in the best panel thread if Muu's panel is at least decent.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> He's not fodder.
> 
> And its about time we see his group in action.


He is fodder. Always was, and always shall be.


----------



## Zaeed (Oct 4, 2011)

I reckon Naruto's stamina is going to give out in the next big fight. I'm hoping that this is the 6th coffin so the plot can move on a bit.
Would like a little bit of Muu and Mizu flashback though.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Dan shows up? Has he killed any of Div 1 yet?



Can't really tell. I think he's fighting Shikamaru and then Naruto shows up and Naruto reminds Dan of Nawaki.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

Huh. Looks like Naruto shows up at medical team and Kiba's group? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Thor (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like a Naruto clone shows up.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Huh. Looks like Naruto shows up at medical team and Kiba's group? Or am I wrong?



His clones show up everywhere: the beach, medical camp, Kiba's group...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> I reckon Naruto's stamina is going to give out in the next big fight. I'm hoping that this is the 6th coffin so the plot can move on a bit.
> Would like a little bit of Muu and Mizu flashback though.



doubt it cause if it gives out naruto dies.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Damn this thread is lackluster.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 4, 2011)

So far this war is being unwarm, I hope some important casualties from Joint Arm soon.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 4, 2011)

where is the translation?


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 4, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> where is the translation?


In where everything is... google.


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 4, 2011)

Is Darui in this chapter, anyone know?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> where is the translation?


There's nothing important in spoiler to translate bar Muu's appereance.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2011)

So Muu returns and uses the summoning technique. I wonder why Ohana said he looked tattered - his bandages have all fallen off, perhaps?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So Muu returns and uses the summoning technique. I wonder why Ohana said he looked tattered - his bandages have all fallen off, perhaps?



Well his torso (and bandages) was kinda blown away by that Rasengan Planet thingy...


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2011)

ChroKuchi1 said:


> Maybe he lost them to escape his sealing...





JuubiSage said:


> Well his torso (and bandages) was kinda blown away by that Rasengan Planet thingy...



Makes sense. So we see what he looks like under the bandages _and_ he summons something? I think we're about to learn that the Mizukage wasn't the stronger of the two, after all.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

maybe the bandages hide seal tattoos or something that helped him escape.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 4, 2011)

yes,muu returns...


----------



## Unknown (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> maybe the bandages hide seal tattoos or something that helped him escape.



There was a theory that siad that the bandages were to cover the burns Madara's amaterasu caused on his body.

That he was hit by Madara's amaterasu, but Muu while being burned alive touched Madara and Madara had to cancel the amaterasu in both of them.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

Unknown said:


> There was a theory that siad that the bandages were to cover the burns Madara's amaterasu caused on his body.
> 
> That he was hit by Madara's amaterasu, but Muu while being burned alive touched Madara and Madara had to cancel the amaterasu in both of them.


This is a pretty baseless prediction


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

Unknown said:


> There was a theory that siad that the bandages were to cover the burns Madara's amaterasu caused on his body.
> 
> That he was hit by Madara's amaterasu, but Muu while being burned alive touched Madara and Madara had to cancel the amaterasu in both of them.



Oonoki was the one to fight Madara.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2011)

this chapter seems too short... :/


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

We still need the script


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 4, 2011)

muu summons ? i hope that he will summons something like a scorpion with additional effects like the clam..maybe a summon that can amplify dust release ?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

ThunderRaikage said:


> muu summons ? i hope that he will summons something like a scorpion with additional effects like the clam..maybe a summon that can amplify dust release ?



He's probably gonna summon a new Edo Tensei zombie. Kabuto mentioned about it earlier.


----------



## Unknown (Oct 4, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> This is a pretty baseless prediction



I know, but that would made Muu even  more badass. Getting hit by Amaterasu and still being to think a plan while his i pain, and going to where Madara hitting him with his own jutsu so he had to desactivate it.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu summoning something could easily be the hidden coffin.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 4, 2011)

glad that the K12 (apart from Tenten, Ino, Shino, Lee and Sai) seem to have a few panels dedicated to them, but not really looking forward for Rasengan explosions for the following chapters


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

> As hinata is about to get beaten, Naruto appears!!



In b4 another sexist thread


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Both Sakura and Hinata are saved by Naruto it seems


----------



## jso (Oct 4, 2011)

blue rasengan cover


----------



## stevensr123 (Oct 4, 2011)

So do we see what the summon is? I hope to god we just don't see a fuckin' cloud of smoke. I don't think i could handle waiting another week.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 4, 2011)

Glad that Neji is no longer lying slumped on Akamaru!!!!! Hoping that 'Shikamaru and co' means the appearance of Ino, Tenten, Darui and the rest as well


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

Ino is in the chapter pek


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

chilli naruto


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Both Sakura and Hinata are saved by Naruto it seems


Oh, Kishi, you TROLL.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

So we got early spoilers. Fantastic.

Can we expect a chapter today (not in the next few hours but perhaps later ?)


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG. It's confirmed Mu actually summoned "coffin". Transaltion verified it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> So we got early spoilers. Fantastic.
> 
> Can we expect a chapter today (not in the next few hours but perhaps later ?)


Yes, the chapter should be out today.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh its pairings wank this week. Its going to be amusing. I think shika would win over both the girls though. I wish it was karui or karin naruto was saving.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow. 

BOTH Sakura and Hinata get to be the damsel in distress who is saved in the nick of time by Naruto.  

Maybe next week he'll save the rest of those poor, helpless females.


----------



## NSAMA (Oct 4, 2011)

It?s always nice to see hinata, doesn't matter the situation.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

so naruto saves both sakura and hinata. damn paring bs will be all over the telegrams this week.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess that's the end of the "you should take precaution I'm [not as strong as the Mizukage]" notion.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> So we got early spoilers. Fantastic.
> 
> Can we expect a chapter today (not in the next few hours but perhaps later ?)



mangazone is your best bet, MS didn't have raws when I asked an hour ago.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2011)

Do I smell a pairing shitstorm in the air?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> BOTH Sakura and Hinata get to be the damsel in distress who is saved in the nick of time by Naruto.
> 
> Maybe next week he'll save the rest of those poor, helpless females.



Perhaps you missed the part where Naruto is saving most everybody in this war?

Reading comprehension too good there.


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto is such a ladies man


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> I guess that's the end of the "you should take precaution I'm [not as strong as the Mizukage]" notion.


You actually beleived that shit?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Perhaps you missed the part where Naruto is saving most everybody in this war?
> 
> Reading comprehension too good there.



Gaara and Oonoki say hi. They handled the Mizukage on their own.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope we see how Mu got out of Gaara's seal. Was it his own power or did Kabuto do something?


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 4, 2011)

> On topic - Muu summoned a coffin! I'm so happy  (I only hope it's identity isn't kept secret until next week... )


Nah there is no way we'll see who's in it this week. Perhaps not even next week(the EMS Sasuke treatment). Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Agony (Oct 4, 2011)

shitty chapter.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Gaara and Oonoki say hi. They handled the Mizukage on their own.



>Naruto saves people.

'Kishi wanking Naruto too much'

>Naruto saves women.

'Kishi is sexist'


Also note Naruto did actually help Gaara and Oonoki out, however they are Kages and as such expected to be able to handle themselves, at least against fodder Edo Tensei.

Edit: Can't believe I forgot to include Kankurette's point :/


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

next chapter will be intense.
the 6th coffin and who knows who its going to be.


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 4, 2011)

Technically he saves Kiba, Shizune and Neji as well, but pairing wankers gonna wank.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Perhaps you missed the part where Naruto is saving most everybody in this war?



Would be ok if they were attacked by a high level Edo, but by fodder Zetsus?

Not really.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> next chapter will be intense.
> the 6th coffin and who knows who its going to be.


My bet is that in coffin is either Rikudo Sennin or Prime Madara. Other options make no sense.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Oct 4, 2011)

ragged muu enters in high spirits ?? wtf??


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 4, 2011)

Agony said:


> shitty chapter.



worse than that.


Btw props to everyone who called Muu's escape.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Would be ok if they were attacked by a high level Edo, but by fodder Zetsus?
> 
> Not really.



How about we wait until the chapter before we make these kinds of comments?

90% sure my point will stand anyway though.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> My bet is that in coffin is either Rikudo Sennin or Prime Madara. Other options make no sense.


Pretty much no option but a new character for the sixth coffin makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## HawkMan (Oct 4, 2011)

Let's hope that's the mysterious coffin and not some random Edo Tensei, no more please. O.V.E.R.K.I.L.L.

I also wonder if Muu's bandages have something to do with his escape of the fuuinjutsu, or maybe they're just bandages. 

Kabuto has one other trump besides the Coffin when facing Itachi, apparently it makes him "invincible" in conjunction with Edo Tensei. It seems silly for Itachi to defeat Kabutomaru, but perhaps he can dispel Edo Tensei via genjutsu or something.



Agony said:


> shitty chapter.


Besides a couple teasers, I'm inclined to agree. Seems a preparatory chapter if anything.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

i think if he summons the 6th coffin it could be RS older or younger son


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto is like the Minato of this war, appearing everywhere and saving people. 



blacksword said:


> My bet is that in coffin is either Rikudo Sennin or Prime Madara. Other options make no sense.



Because Kabuto acquiring the DNA of the Rikudou Sennin makes so much sense in itself. :/


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Pretty much no option for the sixth coffin makes sense when you think about it.



At the moment I'm thinking it involves the Uzumaki, if it is getting summoned now (against Naruto presumably), that supports the notion that it's not as related to Madara as some people theorized.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

Why do they even need saving from a Zetsu...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> >Naruto saves people.
> 
> 'Kishi wanking Naruto too much'
> 
> ...



And as Jin-E pointed out, nobody else can hold their own against White Zetsus.



Kankurette said:


> Technically he saves Kiba, Shizune and Neji as well, but pairing wankers gonna wank.



The spoiler specifically says that he saved Sakura and is about to save a nearly-defeated Hinata. Shizune, Kiba, and Neji are just there.

But it's all about the pairings. I forgot. Sorry. God forbid I think a girl should be able to do something for once and not give a shit about pairings.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 4, 2011)

So If Muu is going to summon the 6th coffin here, I don't think Itachi will be facing that. This means Itachi will directly confront Kabuto.

and the coffin is the elder son.

RS is too much.

Real Madara would make this manga awesome again, so obviously Kishimoto won't make it happen.


----------



## calimike (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto saved two himes  Triangle Love Arch-Rivalry


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Would be ok if they were attacked by a high level Edo, but by fodder Zetsus?
> 
> Not really.



Well to be fair, they have been fighting for almost two days straight... doubt they managed to rest at night due to the Zetsu clone invasion as well

I'm not saying I'm enjoying seeing Naruto's save everyone's ass pinkies, but yeah


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Pretty much no option but a new character for the sixth coffin makes sense when you think about it.


What new character?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why do they even need saving from a Zetsu...





PikaCheeka said:


> And as Jin-E pointed out, nobody else can hold their own against White Zetsus.



Again, we have to wait until the chapter before you can make these kinds of comments, it depends on the situation here. Sakura's at least seems to involve clones, which unless you're a sensor or know the person seem hard to counter.


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 4, 2011)

> Why do they even need saving from a Zetsu...


Those Zetsus cause problems for Jonins. The reason the alliance has lost over half it's forces isn't just because of Edo Tensei.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What new character?



I'm sure it's gonna be some character we know of but it still wont be making any sense. Kishi screwed it up.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 4, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why do they even need saving from a Zetsu...



Because Kishi suffer amnesia, there is no other explanation.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Because Kabuto acquiring the DNA of the Rikudou Sennin makes so much sense in itself. :/


It explains Madara's reaction atleast.


----------



## Fay (Oct 4, 2011)

Chapter sounds great, can't wait for the next one


----------



## calimike (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What new character?



Orochimaru is back. did Kabuto has Oro's DNA?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What new character?



madaras father who else would scare the man. other then a beating father


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It explains Madara's reaction atleast.



But then it contradicts with Madara threatening Kabuto.


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It explains Madara's reaction atleast.



Madara reaction could be due to it being the real Madara or it being connected to Madaras past somehow.


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> And as Jin-E pointed out, nobody else can hold their own against White Zetsus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, don't bite my head off. I wasn't having a go at you. I've just seen way too much pairing wank happen in the Telegrams whenever Naruto is anywhere near Hinata or Sakura. These are the forums where people were wanking over Hinata standing in front of a vaguely church-ish building, ffs!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

calimike said:


> Orochimaru is back. did Kabuto has Oro's DNA?



oro is not dead though he is in a stuck genjutsu


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Orochimaru is back. did Kabuto has Oro's sperm DNA?


Sixth coffin should be someone strong. It's Kabuto's trumpcard afterall


----------



## Saunion (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> And as Jin-E pointed out, nobody else can hold their own against White Zetsus.



... It's been a plot point forever that NARUTO IS THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN DEFEAT WHITE ZETSUS. You know... That stuff about him being able to sense evil intent so he can see through their perfect henge and everything?

It's hilarious how you completely disregard context everytime Naruto shows up. That level of obsessive resentment is really something.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> But then it contradicts with Madara threatening Kabuto.


Probably it takes time for Kabuto to release 6th coffin. and madara knows it.



> Madara reaction could be due to it being the real Madara or it being connected to Madaras past somehow.


Real Madara is the other option I agree. Someone from past makes no sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It explains Madara's reaction atleast.



A lot of things explain Madara's reaction.

If Kabuto had the RS at his disposal, why did he bother with any of this? He could have had his way in ten seconds. If he had the RS with him, but felt he had to bargain with Madara, then pre-Rinnegan Madara > Narutoverse god, which doesn't make very much sense.



Kankurette said:


> Jesus Christ, don't bite my head off. I wasn't having a go at you. I've just seen way too much pairing wank happen in the Telegrams whenever Naruto is anywhere near Hinata or Sakura. *These are the forums where people were wanking over Hinata standing in front of a vaguely church-ish building, ffs!*



What? 

But I must say, these are also the forums where if you mention Sakura or Hinata in relation to Naruto, people jump on you about pairings. It gets tedious, especially when you don't give two cents about them. I have a bad feeling there's going to be a lot of rage going on this week, and half of it will be pairing-anger directed at people who never even intended to get involved/make such a statement/don't care.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> But then it contradicts with Madara threatening Kabuto.



I'm toying with the notion of Mito, as she did have some kind of impact on the VotE. Hence she could fit that space where she's enough to make Madara do a double take, yet perhaps not strong enough individually to give Kabuto control in their dynamic.

Of course this is all conjecture, but it was revealed she had the same sensing ability Naruto does in KCM.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

Honestly, I think this zombie - the hidden one - _was_ the trump card Kabuto referenced after he spent most of the page complaining about Nagato's handicap.

I don't think Itachi is a threat in Kabuto's eyes, he dismissed Itachi trice now: first when he lost control, then when he took control of Nagato and now he just summoned the trump card we thought was for Itachi in the war.

I suppose its understandable seeing as Kabuto can actually keep tabs on Itachi, what he sees and hears and even says, (that's how he learnt of Shisui's eye).
Itachi actually ridding the war of ET is something I'm shaky on seeing as this hidden zombie, a few other zombies we've not seen and most importantly Madara's variant of Pain Rikudou rely on it; in this sense I guess its also possible to argue that Itachi might leave a crow or something behind with a message containing ET's weakness.

But I guess we can get an idea on Kabuto's jutsu's nature when we learn who the zombie is.
We know the zombie alone was enough to take pre-Rinnegan Madara; we know Kabuto believes that the zombie alongside a hidden jutsu is enough to take a Rinnegan Madara.

So if it turns out the zombie is EMS Madara, then the jutsu is possibly an extraordinarily powerful one.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 4, 2011)

FFS it looks like were getting more Edo action


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Personally I don't care who the sixth coffin is as long as it isn't Rikudou Sennin, we don't need him getting trolled for fuck's sake.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

holy fuck huge summary


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

takl, get working on that


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 4, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Madara's variant of Pain Rikudou rely on it



How do you know Madara hasn't overridden Kabuto's control over the Edo Jin? The Rinnegan does have the power over life and death after all.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 4, 2011)

the 6th coffin is the death god fused with the powers of the past 4 hokages


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> the 6th coffin is the death god fused with the powers of the past 4 hokages


lol 

It's not fanfiction section.


----------



## Fay (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't really get all the pairing talk...? Did I miss a declaration of love in the translation?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

"Sakura is useless porter"

Oh google translate, how you make me laugh.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

Fay said:


> I don't really get all the pairing talk...? Did I miss a declaration of love in the translation?



He saves both Sakura and Hinata and people who actually care about this mind numbinglyboring pairing talk went crazy.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Honestly, I think this zombie - the hidden one - _was_ the trump card Kabuto referenced after he spent most of the page complaining about Nagato's handicap.
> 
> I don't think Itachi is a threat in Kabuto's eyes, he dismissed Itachi trice now: first when he lost control, then when he took control of Nagato and now he just summoned the trump card we thought was for Itachi in the war.



He also decided to bring it out once he realized that Itachi was stomping his forces. Kabuto has also repeatedly dismissed his Edos gaining control or being emotionally swayed for a second or two, only to get angry the next time it happens.



> I suppose its understandable seeing as Kabuto can actually keep tabs on Itachi, what he sees and hears and even says, (that's how he learnt of Shisui's eye).
> Itachi actually ridding the war of ET is something I'm shaky on seeing as this hidden zombie, a few other zombies we've not seen and most importantly Madara's variant of Pain Rikudou rely on it; in this sense I guess its also possible to argue that Itachi might leave a crow or something behind with a message containing ET's weakness.



If he forces Kabuto to break the jutsu, that would solve everything. Whether or not the Neo-pain would perish is unknown, seeing as we don't really know who is currently controlling them. 

We already know most of the ET weaknesses.



> But I guess we can get an idea on Kabuto's jutsu's nature when we learn who the zombie is.
> We know the zombie alone was enough to take pre-Rinnegan Madara;



Not really. We can't jump to the conclusion that the sixth coffin could have defeated Madara. It could just as easily be something he wants or something he wants destroyed.  



> we know Kabuto believes that the zombie alongside a hidden jutsu is enough to take a Rinnegan Madara.



We also know that Kabuto believes himself to be invincible. That's Bad Guy Flaw #1.



> So if it turns out the zombie is EMS Madara, then the jutsu is possibly an extraordinarily powerful one.



So you think EMS Madara and Rinnegan Madara are two separate entities?


----------



## auem (Oct 4, 2011)

muu perhaps summoning all shodai kages...it would be awesome...


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mr. Hinatanaruto* trololol Google translate


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 4, 2011)

Saunion said:


> ... It's been a plot point forever that NARUTO IS THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN DEFEAT WHITE ZETSUS. You know... That stuff about him being able to sense evil intent so he can see through their perfect henge and everything?
> 
> *It's hilarious how you completely disregard context everytime Naruto shows up. That level of obsessive resentment is really something*.



I know right it really is funny how someone can hate somthing that isnt even real.:rofl


----------



## Kage (Oct 4, 2011)

> 巻頭　サスケとナルト



does this mean there is a sasuke/naruto cover?


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 4, 2011)

All known people who could possibly be in the coffin, ridiculous and likely candidates:
The Sage Of Six Paths
Senju Clan Ancestor
Uchiha Clan Ancestor
Uzumaki Clan Leader
Hatake Sakumo
Akimichi Torifu
Uchiha Izuna
Uchiha Kagami
Uchiha Obito
Nawaki
Sarutobi Sasuke
Monzaemon Chikamatsu
Shodaime Kazekage
Nidaime Kazekage
Sandaime Kazekage
Shodaime Tsuchikage
Shodaime Raikage
Nidaime Raikage
Shodaime Mizukage
Sandaime Mizukage

I simply can't see it being some "new" character we have never heard of or seen. Any "new" character would be a total asspull as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

Saunion said:


> ... It's been a plot point forever that NARUTO IS THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN DEFEAT WHITE ZETSUS. You know... That stuff about him being able to sense evil intent so he can see through their perfect henge and everything?
> 
> It's hilarious how you completely disregard context everytime Naruto shows up. That level of obsessive resentment is really something.



Understandable during the first hours when everyone was confused. Now that everyone is aware of them, not so much. If you see a guy with a devious smile who is about to stab you with a kunai, it's not impossible to put two and two together.



Red Raptor said:


> Well to be fair, they have been fighting for almost two days straight... doubt they managed to rest at night due to the Zetsu clone invasion as well
> 
> I'm not saying I'm enjoying seeing Naruto's save everyone's ass pinkies, but yeah



If Kishi's serious about hyping the Rookies, they shouldnt have much problems with White Zetsus tired or not, who Madara deemed being not of a "battle type".

Even the strength boost they supposedly got due to Yamato is unlikely to dramatically change that.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

Kage said:


> does this mean there is a sasuke/naruto cover?



Well Kishi knows his demographic .

Next chapter will be Kakashi saving Iruka.



Jin-E said:


> Understandable during the first hours when everyone was confused. Now that everyone is aware of them, not so much. If you see a guy with a devious smile who is about to stab you with a kunai, it's not impossible to put two and two together.



You don't see the obvious 'allies stabbing each other' happening from this kind of viewpoint? Why on earth is Zetsu going around smiling deciously when he knows the alliance will be on the lookout?


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

naruto/sasuke colored page so it seems.


----------



## Fay (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> naruto/sasuke colored page so it seems.



It keeps getting better, this chapter is going to be awesome :33


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

Kage said:


> does this mean there is a sasuke/naruto cover?



Most likely, yes.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, Kishi sure loves teasing with pairing drama.

I am laughing.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Oct 4, 2011)

The spoilers aren't clear:Is Muu summoning his personal Kuchiyose(like Mizukage's clam),or is Kabuto summoning more Edos/sixth coffin by proxy?


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

Kage said:


> does this mean there is a sasuke/naruto cover?



Well, it's the main pairing after all


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

so the cover is naruto and sasuke


----------



## Saunion (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Understandable during the first hours when everyone was confused. Now that everyone is aware of them, not so much. If you see a guy with a devious smile who is about to stab you with a kunai, it's not impossible to put two and two together.



 Yeah because all the henge'd Zetsu have a "devious smile". 

It's obvious at least in the Sakura case that she was tricked by a white Zetsu pretending to be a dying ninja. But yeah of course wah wah wah Nardo is so annoying!!!


----------



## Kage (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> naruto/sasuke colored page so it seems.



_yes_ 



Jin-E said:


> Well, it's the main pairing after all




the rest are just fighting for scraps


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> The spoilers aren't clear:Is Muu summoning his personal Kuchiyose(like Mizukage's clam),or is Kabuto summoning more Edos/sixth coffin by proxy?



Muu is apparently summoning a coffin.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It's hilarious how you completely disregard context everytime Naruto shows up. That level of obsessive resentment is really something.



It has nothing to do with who it is.

It's just bad writing when only one person out of 40,000 is capable of defeating 50,000 members of an army that is about 50,010.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 4, 2011)

The only pairing that matters is the one on the colored page. Narusasu. Girls gtfo.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It has nothing to do with who it is.
> 
> It's just bad writing when only one person out of 40,000 is capable of defeating 50,000 members of an army that is about 50,010.



How many alliance shinobi do you think Madara/Kabuto/Sasuke could get through individually?

Also note those 50k members are all technically one plant, where Naruto is some sort of herbicide.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2011)

ah yes...the latest chapter ...stoking the pairing fires again are we Kishi?

"Sakura:  Naruto!!"
"Naruto:  Dammit Sakura...go back into that kitchen.  I want a bologna cheese sandwich...stat!"

later..

"Hinata:  Naruto!"
"Naruto:  You...get in the kitchen with Sakura.  I just remembered I wanted bacon on my sandwich as well!"


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Also note those 50k members are all technically one plant, where Naruto is some sort of herbicide.



                    .


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> *It has nothing to do with who it is.*
> 
> It's just bad writing when only one person out of 40,000 is capable of defeating 50,000 members of an army that is about 50,010.



lol you a damn liar.


----------



## AceBizzle (Oct 4, 2011)

The spoilers make me frown and smile at the same time


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> naruto/sasuke colored page so it seems.



That better not have any homo overtones.


----------



## jso (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto's Zetsu witchhunt begins. RIP innocent zetsus


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 4, 2011)

Kabuto better hide from Itachi before Itachi one panels him


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Script says nothing about Muu's summon.


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Kabuto better hide from Itachi before Itachi one panels him



You can't hide from Itachi.


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Well, it's the main pairing after all


No one can argue with that


----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope the cover features Naruto and Sasuke in their new modes with some cool new outfits eyeraping each others


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

Selva said:


> I hope the cover features Naruto and Sasuke in their new modes with some cool new outfits eyeraping each others



Do it, Kishi :ho


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 4, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> The spoilers aren't clear:Is Muu summoning his personal Kuchiyose(like Mizukage's clam),or is Kabuto summoning more Edos/sixth coffin by proxy?



The coffin I guess.

It has to have something to do with Kabuto's remark a few chapters back "I need to by time till I summon him."


----------



## mayumi (Oct 4, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> That better not have any homo overtones.



Better have that than any of the girl\boy pairings.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Well Kishi knows his demographic .
> 
> Next chapter will be Kakashi saving Iruka.
> 
> ...



Has it been stated that the individual Zetsu clones share a common memory, like Naruto's KB? Meaning that info one Zetsu clone gains(like the one Sakura defeated or the 20 something Naruto and Bee encountered) will be transfered to the others.

If not, then for all we know most might be ignorant about the ruse being discovered.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 4, 2011)

Disappointing chapter as expected...... well at least we see more members of team 7 again.................. and Muu is not dead.....Did I mentioned this was a boring chapter???


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Disappointing chapter as expected...... well at least we see more members of team 7 again.................. and Muu is not dead.....Did I mentioned this was a boring chapter???


chapter is boring aside from Mu appereance.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Chapter is awesome


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 4, 2011)

So Madara is Sasuke's EMS test subject/hype fight ?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Disappointing chapter as expected...... well at least we see more members of team 7 again.................. and Muu is not dead.....Did I mentioned this was a boring chapter???



how do you know if the chapteris boring if it is not even out yet


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

So Naruto is everywhere now?

So much to the rookies getting some spotlight.XD

Muu's Summoning...Torune.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> So Madara is Sasuke's EMS test subject ?



nope madara is narutos opponent. have you not seen the whole light and darkness theme both represent. sasuke doe snot fit in it


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> So Madara is Sasuke's EMS test subject/hype fight ?


What? How you drew up that conclusion?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Guys, it's Black Phoenix


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 4, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Better have that than any of the girl\boy pairings.



_This _ the hetero pairings in Naruto are fail and just for trolling ,lol at Naruto saving both girls pairing fans stop shipping it already ,kishi will you troll either way 


Chapter looks okay I guess ,the only thing that interests is Muu coming back and the cover .


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Has it been stated that the individual Zetsu clones share a common memory, like Naruto's KB? Meaning that info one Zetsu clone gains(like the one Sakura defeated or the 20 something Naruto and Bee encountered) will be transfered to the others.
> 
> If not, then for all we know most might be ignorant about the ruse being discovered.



Well they share that big ass tree thing.

But I'd assume it'd be common protocol for Zetsu not to ruin his gig by smiling like he did with Neji. Plus any Zetsu in the medical camp would hear of the discovery, I can't see the alliance managing to keep it from them with informing the rest.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Why are people discussing pairing garbage now? Isn't 6th coffin development more interesting?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> What? How you drew up that conclusion?



Naruto and Kages,etc vs 6th coffin is almost confirmed,,, and Itachi vs Kabuto too......only Madara left..... so he have to be EMS fodder


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> how do you know if the chapteris boring if it is not even out yet



As if the spoilers aren't the blue prints for the final product....

I think they are called spoilers for a reason are they not correct???

We are not even given a impressive fight to look at..... This chapter is essentially filler by the content mentioned spoilers...

But I will postpone my disappointment until after the chapter is release..... I'm willing to bet it plays out exactly like the spoilers, but of course the scenes will be allot more detailed...

Going to go to school now, and probably actually pay attention in class today(do to lack of interest for the current chapter)... Kishi just ruined a perfectly good Tues...


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Naruto and Kages,etc vs 6th coffin is almost confirmed,,, and Itachi vs Kabuto too......only Madara left..... so he have to be EMS fodder


lolwhat? First Madara needs his personal "fodder" for hype, second there are plenty good guys for Sasuke hype.

GTFO


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Naruto and Kages,etc vs 6th coffin is almost confirmed,,, and Itachi vs Kabuto too......only Madara left..... so he have to be EMS fodder



Why on earth do you think Itachi will defeat Kabuto? Plotwise his only hope of Kabuto losing is Sasuke coming along.

Anyway, it's highly, highly probable Naruto will be involved in Madara's defeat, which looks to still be quite a ways off.


----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Why are people discussing pairing garbage now? Isn't 6th coffin development more interesting?


Nope, pairings garbage is more interesting


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Naruto and Kages,etc vs 6th coffin is almost confirmed,,, and Itachi vs Kabuto too.....*.only Madara left..... so he have to be EMS fodder*


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Yeah because all the henge'd Zetsu have a "devious smile".
> 
> It's obvious at least in the Sakura case that she was tricked by a white Zetsu pretending to be a dying ninja. But yeah of course wah wah wah Nardo is so annoying!!!



And a shinobi of her skill conviniently cant dodge at that moment?

Im a Naruto fan btw, but nice assumptions


----------



## Faustus (Oct 4, 2011)

Muu is awesome=chapter is awesome 
But it seems Kishi can't help himself and handicaps Muu with stupid "half power for the escape"


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

Selva said:


> Nope, pairings garbage is more interesting



Like SeraxSethxSelva? oh we are talking about Naruto...sorry wrong place


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> As if the spoilers aren't the blue prints for the final product....
> 
> I think they are called spoilers for a reason are they not correct???
> 
> ...



of course but your moaning already about the chapter it is annoying it happens all the time if sasuke is not in the chapter it is filler or boring to you. it will be like the spoilers if course but we all know the chapter is always better then the spoilers stuff gets left out and so on. also the whole spoiler is not even translated.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

kishi had me worried with the boring cover, but damn those spoilers sound decent it was just what i was looking for: naruto clones in action and naruto vs muu. he's finally made it to the other battlefields and met up with the other characters.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Has it been stated that the individual Zetsu clones share a common memory, like Naruto's KB? Meaning that info one Zetsu clone gains(like the one Sakura defeated or the 20 something Naruto and Bee encountered) will be transfered to the others.
> 
> If not, then for all we know most might be ignorant about the ruse being discovered.



At one point Black Zetsu sent a message out by rooting himself in the ground and coming into contact with other roots. 

I'm not sure if White Zetsus have the same ability but it's highly likely. They do seem to be of a hive mind.


----------



## Gortef (Oct 4, 2011)

Just for kicks and giggles I ran the spoiler through Bing translator aswell... and well I just had t opick up a couple of lines from there 



> "Nagging bee pee! I was contacted from one alter ego! What other alter ego who is are you?"



Looks like peeing Bee is confused about alter egos.



> "Dan... Tsunade is a boy...? On Earth the boy, whom?"



Dan discovers something shocking!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> Why on earth do you think Itachi will defeat Kabuto? Plotwise his only hope of Kabuto losing is Sasuke coming along.
> 
> Anyway, it's highly, highly probable Naruto will be involved in Madara's defeat, which looks to still be quite a ways off.



maybe because he is basically orochimaru 2.0, and we also saw Kabuto's fight with Kurotsuchi,


Naruto can't even defeat 1 Edo kage without help and info....and he was fodderized by Nagato and... was babysit by Itachi ......etc...too many things....he is just embarrassment.....and apparently 6th coffin is his hype fight


----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Like SeraxSethxSelva? oh we are talking about Naruto...sorry wrong place


Mind=blown.
You know how I like it :ho

anyhoo, chapter sounds interesting enough.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Chapter is called: Kabuto's trumpcard.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Chapter is called: Kabuto's trumpcard.



and so it begns


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> of course but your moaning already about the chapter. it is annoying all the time if sasuke is not in the chapter it is filler or boring to you. it will be like the spoilers if course but we all know the chapter is always better then the spoilers stuff gets left out and so on.



Sasuke doesn't have to be in the chapter for it not to be filler...

Any chapter that doesn't move the story along is filler IMO....

Muu is not even making a move until the final twilight of the chapter.......

No Kabuto, no Itachi, no Sasuke, no Madara = plot in neutral...........

No important character new or old  is being focused on =  so it is not a development chapter...

So what other type of chapter is left??? 

The fact that people are talking about covers and pairings is an indication that the content in the chapter is rather lacking....

Judging by spoilers this chapter is not enough to sustain consistent discussion until next week.... Haven't you notice the trend by now???


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> And a shinobi of her skill conviniently cant dodge at that moment?
> 
> *Im a Naruto fan btw, but nice assumptions:*distracted



I belive you though you shouldnt have to say that.   if your anoyyed by charecter  thats fine ,  just dont try to justify it as right to others .....it's irritating


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> maybe because he is basically orochimaru 2.0, and we also saw Kabuto's fight with Kurotsuchi,



Kabuto hardly showed anything against Kurotsuchi, based on his current importance to the plot, it's safe to say he's very strong.

And he is Orochimaru 2.0, i.e. improved. Also I can't see him falling to genjutsu (particularly from an Uchiha) after watching Oro fall to it already.



> Naruto can't even defeat 1 Edo kage without help and info....and he was fodderized by Nagato and... was babysit by Itachi ......etc...too many things....he is just embarrassment.....and apparently 6th coffin is his hype fight



You are a gentleman and a scholar .


Chapter title also promotes the idea that the sixth coffin isn't related to Madara.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 4, 2011)

can't wait to see who he is


----------



## vagnard (Oct 4, 2011)

Summary of the chapter:

Everyone is shit except Naruto.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ah. I always forget that total strangers know me better than I know myself.*

lol you say somthing negative about naruto every chance you get.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> can't wait to see who he is


Rikudo sennin or EMS Madara


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Chapter is called: Kabuto's trumpcard.



Now the question is...which one?

The fact that this coffin took him so long to summon makes me wonder if it really is the sixth coffin (which he summoned in seconds earlier), or the other jutsu he had.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Chapter is called: Kabuto's trumpcard.



holy shit. it actually is the 6th coffin. and I was doubting about it.


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

its obvious Muu is summoning the 6th coffin.it will probably take on all fields.
this trump card must be extremly powerful.
either its RS or related to him,or its the real Madara thats my bet.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> The fact that this coffin took him so long to summon makes me wonder if it really is the sixth coffin (which he summoned in seconds earlier), or the other jutsu he had.


I'm pretty sure that trumpcard and 6th coffin are the same thing. That jutsu is another trumcard.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Rikudo sennin or EMS Madara



yeah me too but i want really know which one is


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Now the question is...which one?
> 
> The fact that this coffin took him so long to summon makes me wonder if it really is the sixth coffin (which he summoned in seconds earlier), or the other jutsu he had.



Hmm, considering it's a coffin and he clearly defined his other jutsu as separate from Edo Tensei, I'd have to say it's much more likely to be the sixth coffin.

His separate jutsu could upgrade Edo's or something, but the Edo itself isn't another jutsu.

Considering Kabuto referred to it as a possible counter to Madara, it could be a way to handle his S/T jutsu.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Oct 4, 2011)

chapter looks average,  interested to see Konoha11 thought


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

ChroKuchi1 said:


> Out of interest. Has the ToC been released yet?


Yes, go to the Jump thread in KL floor 2.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2011)

Trumpcard is Rin. I repeat: Kabuto's trumpcard is *Rin*.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 4, 2011)

How would yo guys react if this hypmachine 6th coffin gets sealed without even being able to do anything significant ? 

I want to see some named ones die damn it.

Fuck at least Ino or tenten should die. Or their parents or I don't know.. sakura maybe ? 

or ...  Tsunade or Onoki or Gaara.

Shit.. maybe Naruto ? :/


----------



## Egotism (Oct 4, 2011)

Chapter is about Naruto & clones saving everyone?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> *its obvious Muu is summoning the 6th coffin.it will probably take on all fields.*
> this trump card must be extremly powerful.
> either its RS or related to him,or its the real Madara thats my bet.



Is this confirmed???

If so why couldn't this shit happen mid way through the chapter, why must Kishi try so hard to induce cliff hangers every week???????????

Why do I care about Naruto player the task of super save a hoe?????

Yes.... Yes... Naruto is the savior and the alliances only hope, but must the other members of Konoha 11 be so useless????

Good god this chapter can only lead to even more hatred for already unpopular characters........(Sakura)...


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> interested to see Konoha11 thought



I second that.


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 4, 2011)

i think sixth coffin is sage of six paths,someone should revive 40000 dead ninja.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

The only ones i see as possible candidates for the sixth coffin are:

-Rikudou Sennin
-Madara Uchiha (original body)
-Namikaze Minato

Anything else would be ridiculous and nonsensical


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Oct 4, 2011)

this week will be long


----------



## Egotism (Oct 4, 2011)

Fuck This Chapter. Naruto ruined it. Naruto you ruined Naruto. Happy now?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> The only ones i see as possible candidates for the sixth coffin are:
> 
> -Rikudou Sennin
> -Madara Uchiha (original body)
> ...



Kabuto can't summon Namikaze Minato


----------



## Wonder Mike (Oct 4, 2011)

It seems Kishi has slowed the pace of the story.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> The only ones i see as possible candidates for the sixth coffin are:
> 
> -Rikudou Sennin
> -Madara Uchiha (original body)
> ...



 even Izuna?


----------



## cloudsymph (Oct 4, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Summary of the chapter:
> 
> Everyone is shit except Naruto.



nicely summed up.


----------



## Egotism (Oct 4, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> even Izuna?



Ding Ding Ding. The Uchiha with the best MS design is in the coffin. Come at me


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> i think sixth coffin is sage of six paths,someone should revive 40000 dead ninja.


that would take 40000 living sacrifices.


Mike Von J said:


> It seems Kishi has slowed the pace of the story.



hasnt it sped up? he's showing every battlefield in a single chapter plus the sixth coffin.


----------



## Saunion (Oct 4, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> And a shinobi of her skill conviniently cant dodge at that moment?
> 
> Im a Naruto fan btw, but nice assumptions



 I always laugh when I see people who bitch everytime Naruto does something and constantly prioritize other characters over him trying to justify themselves by claiming they're fans of him.

Reminds me of "I'm not racist I have black friends!"


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> even Izuna?
> Ding Ding Ding. The Uchiha with the best MS design is in the coffin. Come at me


Izuna is too weak to be considered Kabuto's trumpcard.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kabuto can't summon Namikaze Minato



You think i forgot about that ? It's completely possible that Kabuto found a way around the whole Death God issue and can now summon previous Hokages.Crazier shit have happened *points to Juubi*



Kay Faraday said:


> even Izuna?


Yes, it would be anti-climatic.He is not significant enough...


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 4, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I always laugh when I see people who bitch everytime Naruto does something and constantly prioritize other characters over him trying to justify themselves by claiming they're fans of him.
> 
> Reminds me of "I'm not racist I have black friends!"



And i fall into that category? DO provide evidence please


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> You think i forgot about that ? It's completely possible that Kabuto found a way around the whole Death God issue and can now summon previous Hokages.Crazier shit have happened *points to Juubi*


Kabuto already showed the coffin to Madara. What are you talking about?


----------



## Egotism (Oct 4, 2011)

Eh, we have Itachi who broke a jutsu beyond the dead... its safe to say Minato can be summoned also -____-


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Izuna is too weak to be considered Kabuto's trumpcard.


How do you know that ?,I bet he was strong .


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Izuna is too weak to be considered Kabuto's trumpcard.



Except it was stated Madara and Izuna were equals in every way.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kabuto already showed the coffin to Madara. What are you talking about?



And ? Your point is ??? Madara's shock and confusion as to how Kabuto pulled the whole thing off would make perfect sense if this were the case

"You Madman !!! How did you get that ?" Must i explain any further ?


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 4, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> that would take 40000 living sacrifices.


i meant nagato's reviving jutsu,not edo tensei.


----------



## jso (Oct 4, 2011)

It's a transitional chapter.

(In response to the following post, iphone wont let me scroll properly)



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sasuke doesn't have to be in the chapter for it not to be filler...
> 
> Any chapter that doesn't move the story along is filler IMO....
> 
> ...


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> You think i forgot about that ? It's completely possible that Kabuto found a way around the whole Death God issue and can now summon previous Hokages.Crazier shit have happened *points to Juubi*



Yeah.
1. Show Madara the coffin is Minato and scare the shit out of him.
2. Get Madara to threaten to kill you.
3. Tell Madara that you can't summon Minato.
4. ???
5. Profit

Makes sense, right?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

if the color spread is naruto and sasuke then we should be getting plenty of sasuke action this volume. hope he gets a new outfit.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kabuto already showed the coffin to Madara. What are you talking about?



Wait.Was it actually said Kabuto summons the 6th Coffin cause all I hear is Trumpcard which might be a complete different one


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> How do you know that ?,I bet he was strong .


Pretty sure he is not stronger than Prime Nagato



> Except it was stated Madara and Izuna were equals in every way.


He was equal to MS Madara. EMS Madara is on whole other level



> And ? Your point is ???


My point is that it can't be Minato


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How would yo guys react if this hypmachine 6th coffin gets sealed without even being able to do anything significant ?
> 
> I want to see some named ones die damn it.
> 
> ...



Again, the best you should hope for is that maybe the Edo in the sixth coffin does some damage, considering how hyped it's been. Named good guys shouldn't die to fodder villains, it would make Madara/Kabuto/Sasuke much less threatening, when Kishi could have given the kill to them.

And like it or not, the alliance will probably make it out of this war without too many named casualties, just like the rest of this series.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 4, 2011)

its naruto's b'day and 12th year anniversery.

giant FU to all haterz and trolls -lub kishi


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Wait.Was it actually said Kabuto summons the 6th Coffin cause all I hear is Trumpcard which might be a complete different one



Mu summons it and the chap is called Kabuto's trump card.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 4, 2011)

the 6th coffin is orochimaru's father who was an uchiha. oro never was capable of developing his sharingan, that's why he was so obssessed with sharingan. he is an uchiha


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> > He was equal to MS Madara. EMS Madara is on whole other level
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Synn (Oct 4, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> the 6th coffin is orochimaru's father who was an uchiha. oro never was capable of developing his sharingan, that's why he was so obssessed with sharingan. he is an uchiha



Lol, that would be interesting... in fanfic.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> And that is what you call weak?
> 
> Or are you actually implying MS Madara = Shit while EMS Madara = Godly?


I'm imlying that MS Izuna can't be stronger than Nagato.


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 4, 2011)

In fairness to Zetsu, he is spreading a lot of discord among the shinobi - remember Neji or the pissing ninja? In some ways that makes him more dangerous than any of Akatsuki, because if you're not Naruto or a sensor, how will you know if you're dealing with the real thing? Sakura got lucky, but a lot of shinobi didn't. Hell, even Shikaku crapped himself over the clones.


Seraphiel said:


> He saves both Sakura and Hinata and people who actually care about this mind numbinglyboring pairing talk went crazy.


You think? It's not started yet, thankfully. Everyone seems more arsed about the 6th coffin, which, frankly, is more interesting. Still think it's Madara's body.


----------



## Egotism (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I'm imlying that MS Izuna can't be stronger than Nagato.



Your comparing Izuna skills to MS Sasuke or Itachi aren't you? Not fair


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah.
> 1. Show Madara the coffin is Minato and scare the shit out of him.
> 2. Get Madara to threaten to kill you.
> 3. *Tell Madara that you can't summon Minato.*
> ...



Did this happen AFTER Kabuto summoned the coffin ?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Did this happen AFTER Kabuto summoned the coffin ?


yep                .


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

Unless you think a Rinnegan Madara with a weakened body>RS then the hidden coffin *is not* the RS; EMS Madara is more credible for that- stronger than a weakened EMS Madara with space-time yet weaker than a Rinnegan Madara.

Also this doubtlessly confirms that Muu was the strongest Edo Kage summoned seeing as he was considered threatening by the alliance.
The ranking would go like:
1. Muu; would've raped Gaara and Oonoki had Naruto not been there.
2. Raikage; would've raped Temari's group had Naruto not been there.
3. Mizukage
4. Kazekage

Seemingly, 3 and 4 were not so powerful insofar that they needed the Kyuubi Sennin Jinchuriki. 
But this chapter probably confirms Muu is thee strongest of the four seeing as he's the only Edo Tensei Kage that's broken out after being immobilised.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Mu summons it and the chap is called Kabuto's trump card.



Excluding the Japanese Raw I see nothing that indicates its the 6th Coffin only more Trumpcard this,Trumpcard that.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Your comparing Izuna skills to MS Sasuke or Itachi aren't you? Not fair


MS in general is inferior to rinnegan.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> Did this happen AFTER Kabuto summoned the coffin ?



Uhh... Yeah? Summoned coffin 490 and told Madara that he can't summon Minato in 520.


----------



## Kankurette (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> How many alliance shinobi do you think Madara/Kabuto/Sasuke could get through individually?
> 
> Also note those 50k members are all technically one plant, where Naruto is some sort of herbicide.


He's always had a grudge against plants ever since Kakashi nagged him to eat his veggies.


----------



## Setas1999 (Oct 4, 2011)

sounds like a shity chapter(bar Muu) to me


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2011)

guys, it's not sure that this trump card is that famous 6th coffin... It might be two different coffins, who know...?


----------



## 1nkorus (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> Did this happen AFTER Kabuto summoned the coffin ?


Gedo Mazo's attacks extricated Dan from his immobilizing sealing.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Uhh... Yeah? Summoned coffin 490 and told Madara that he can't summon Minato in 520.



Fuck..Forgot 'bout that, my bad 



1nkorus said:


> Gedo Mazo's attacks extricated Dan from his immobilizing sealing.



Yeah i went back and checked already


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> He's always had a grudge against plants ever since Kakashi nagged him to eat his veggies.



i think naruto's hobby is supposed to be watering plants.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> guys, it's not sure that this trump card is that famous 6th coffin... It might be two different coffins, who know...?


They are the same thing.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

ChroKuchi1 said:


> Erm Kabuto first summoned the coffin that Madara saw, three days prior to the war.
> 
> *Then when Madara asked about edo tensei, he accepted Kabuto's claim that all the hokages were out of reach because of the death god.*
> 
> ...



Check previous post, i forgot about that specific detail

I'm more interest in this 

"As long as i've got Edo and "that" other technique" I find it hard to believe that the "other" technique is simply the sixth coffin.If said coffin counts as a trump card, i'd say Kabuto has two of em'


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> They are the same thing.



Based on?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

ChroKuchi1 said:


> Back on topic - The real Naruto is with Gaara in this chapter right? All the others we see this week are shadow clones. (I really don't want to get confused...)



yeah. he's fast, but not fast enough to be everywhere at once.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Based on?


Based on Kabuto's comment:
_
"you thought I would came here without *ace *up my sleeve?"_


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Oct 4, 2011)

Kabuto can't summon someone from Death Gods belly, simply because if he is able to brake this kind of seal, he would be able to brake any other kind of seal!

Which means that he can summon all the other sealed ET again, ansd that would make ET unbeatable... there is no logic on this theory


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> They are the same thing.




it's absolutely not true... Do have you any proof that they're the same thing ? No.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 4, 2011)

So how did Muu escape?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> it's absolutely not true... Do have you any proof that they're the same thing ? No.


look above. Plus it's ridiciolous for Kabuto to have three trumpcards.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Based on Kabuto's comment:
> _
> "you thought I would came here without *ace *up my sleeve?"_



That doesn't show at all that the Trump Card is the 6th Coffin.

For all we know this "Ace" is his Trump Card for Battle not the 6th Coffin which Kabuto NEEDS to blackmail Madara.

Ever thought about that?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> So how did Muu escape?


He used some weird-ass jutsu which cut his power in half.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> That doesn't show at all that the Trump Card is the 6th Coffin.
> 
> For all we know this "Ace" is his Trump Card for Battle not the 6th Coffin which Kabuto NEEDS to blackmail Madara.
> 
> Ever thought about that?


So he has two Edo trumpacards? One for battle and another for blackmailing? LOL


----------



## Unknown (Oct 4, 2011)

Turrin said:


> So how did Muu escape?



Was he caught in first place?
Maybe It was a simple substitution or something like that.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

Just so i'm clear on this , is it widely accepted that Kabuto has two trump cards ??? The coffin and "that" technique ?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Just so i'm clear on this , is it widely accepted that Kabuto has two trump cards ??? The coffin and "that" technique ?


yes. As he stated in 521 chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> Just so i'm clear on this , is it widely accepted that Kabuto has two trump cards ??? The coffin and "that" technique ?



He has one trump card which is the mystery coffin. He never referred his "that jutsu" as trump card.

But basically it's still a trump card.

And now I'm confused.


----------



## .access timeco. (Oct 4, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> That doesn't show at all that the Trump Card is the 6th Coffin.
> 
> For all we know this "Ace" is his Trump Card for Battle not the 6th Coffin which Kabuto NEEDS to blackmail Madara.
> 
> Ever thought about that?


Not, that's enough proof since the 6th Coffin is Ace.

Couldn't stay dead too long.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He has one trump card which is the mystery coffin. He never referred his "that jutsu" as trump card.
> 
> But basically it's still a trump card.
> 
> And now I'm confused.



Meh, semantics  He seemed to hold said technique in high regard, as something useful in his quest to obtain...whatever Kabuto's after (Rikudou ?).So if usefulness is a prerequisite to being a trump card, i'd say it is


----------



## sumany (Oct 4, 2011)

sasunaru cover!


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> Just so i'm clear on this , is it widely accepted that Kabuto has two trump cards ??? The coffin and "that" technique ?



Yes, one is presumably a strong/special edo (in the sixth coffin) and also he has a jutsu other than edo tensei which he is keeping up his sleeve.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> He used some weird-ass jutsu which cut his power in half.



So was he fighting at half power against Onoki and company?


----------



## auem (Oct 4, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Unless you think a Rinnegan Madara with a weakened body>RS then the hidden coffin *is not* the RS; EMS Madara is more credible for that- stronger than a weakened EMS Madara with space-time yet weaker than a Rinnegan Madara.
> 
> Also this doubtlessly confirms that Muu was the strongest Edo Kage summoned seeing as he was considered threatening by the alliance.
> The ranking would go like:
> ...



mizukage is equal in power and perhaps more talented than Muu(whose power came from exclusively selected breeding :lol)...that's pretty clear...Muu is still alive,because it suits the plot for kishi....

about 6th coffin being minato is very contradictory but can serve a certain purpose...minato tagged real body of madara...he will hound madara if gets a chance again...that would be epic...


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> So was he fighting at half power against Onoki and company?


I think he used it after being sealed.


----------



## auem (Oct 4, 2011)

Turrin said:


> So was he fighting at half power against Onoki and company?


no...but he will now..
half power is better than no power..


----------



## auem (Oct 4, 2011)

only 6 member in discussion thread after spoiler being out???!!
that's a new low...


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 4, 2011)

kabuto's trump card is having unlimited trump cards...it all makes sense now


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He also decided to bring it out once he realized that Itachi was stomping his forces. Kabuto has also repeatedly dismissed his Edos gaining control or being emotionally swayed for a second or two, only to get angry the next time it happens.



From what I read he brought it out after mentioning Nagato's handicap and listed the things that it cost him other than the loss i.e. how he couldn't dodge; this is interesting as it can be seen in two ways:
1. Itachi's shuriken skills were too good.
2. Due to the lack of mobility, he couldn't actually have a summon dodge without leaving a gigantic blind spot that Itachi could exploit.

I feel number 2 matches the 'feel' of the page more, especially since he aimed to summon the coffin in the battlefield when previously it was thought said trump card was for Itachi- but I began doubting when the coffin wasn't actually being summoned to intercept Itachi which is where the 'Kabuto can keep tabs on Itachi' notion came up. He knows Itachi has an idea to stop ET and he probably will act when Itachi's quite close to stopping ET.
Well, that's my personal prediction I must admit.



> If he forces Kabuto to break the jutsu, that would solve everything. Whether or not the Neo-pain would perish is unknown, seeing as we don't really know who is currently controlling them.
> 
> We already know most of the ET weaknesses.



Personally I don't think he'll force Kabuto to break the Genjutsu or anything like that; I think whatever Itachi plans to do is linked to the weakness of ET that Kabuto believed would be too risky to himself if Madara knew.
The knock-on effect of that, if it holds true, would be knowing just how Madara could've exploited ET if he knew.

But the neo-Pain thing is still worth considering, granted we don't know just how Madara asserted control but at the same time we don't know if they'll perish if Itachi manages to take care of ET altogether.
So its still in the air, but I think the stability of Madara's Pain Rikudou (if it needs ET active or not) will determine if Itachi's plan will succeed or fail.



> Not really. We can't jump to the conclusion that the sixth coffin could have defeated Madara. It could just as easily be something he wants or something he wants destroyed.



True. But I got the impression that Madara couldn't beat it as he mentioned his fighting power would've taken a blow if he took on Kabuto at that point and the main part which led me to believe that Madara, previously, couldn't defeat it was when Madara after re-obtaining the Rinnegan decided to openly threaten Kabuto's life despite knowing what was in the coffin in contrast to before where he reluctantly accepted Kabuto's alliance.

Although, it may not be something he wants destroyed arguably assuming if what Kabuto brought back with Edo Tensei is in fact what Madara wanted Nagato to use Rinne Tensei on.



> We also know that Kabuto believes himself to be invincible. That's Bad Guy Flaw #1.



True. But Kabuto with knowledge of Madara's powers seems to think he can handle the man with such power, bearing in mind he also has poison to shut down Madara's Senju powers, which I think is worth considering.
Though you're right that its a huge flaw because Madara still kept a step ahead of him by planting a Zetsu onto him. 



> So you think EMS Madara and Rinnegan Madara are two separate entities?



Not quite, well sort of.
An idea I warmed up to after reading .

Personally, I think that makes more sense than most guesses seeing as an EMS Madara would probably have the fighting power to weaken a pre-Rinnegan Madara's battle capabilities whilst possibly being a good trump card in battle seeing as the mere name of Madara seems to strike fear in people's hearts. 

On top of that Madara's shocked expression would certainly make sense if Kabuto brought up someone Madara himself was already trying to revive with Rinne Tensei.



Ezekial said:


> How do you know Madara hasn't overridden Kabuto's control over the Edo Jin? *The Rinnegan does have the power over life and death after all*.



What good would bringing the Jinchuriki back to life do?


----------



## Yuna (Oct 4, 2011)

To those who think the 6th coffin is the Sage of the Six Paths:
How the flying fuck would Kabuto be able to find his DNA when he can't even go to the bottom of the ocean to find Jiraiya's corpse? The Sage is considered a legend and most people aren't even sure he ever existed, which means there probably isn't some special Sage of the Six Paths Mausoleum where his body would be preserved.

The Sage of the Six Paths lived hundreds if not thousands of years ago. Whatever remains he left behind would've been turned to dust and soil long ago.

The only way for Kabuto to have been able to summon him would've been if he'd somehow found the Sage of the Six Path's body fossilized in rock. And if he had, why doesn't he just use him to steamroll Madara and Sasuke? Why forge some weidass alliance with Madara and biding his time? Also, how come Madara can recognize the Sage of the Six Paths at first glance?

It's not the Sage.




Ezekial said:


> How do you know Madara hasn't overridden Kabuto's control over the Edo Jin? The Rinnegan does have the power over life and death after all.


Did you complete ignore the Invasion of Pain arc? The reason why Nagato couldn't bring Jiraiya back was because too much time had passed since Jiraiya's death, which  means that here's a time limit off how long one can wait before using Rinne Tensei. Furthermore, when Nagato revived the inhabitants of Konoha, their souls returned from the Pure World (or, in Kakashi's case, limbo) to return to their bodies.

The Edo Jin are not in their original bodies but summoned souls inhabiting hosts. Even *if* Madara were able to revive them despite *every single one of them* dying way, way too long ago for the Rinnegan to be able to revive them because, oh, Madara is just much better at being a Rikoudo that Nagato was, they wouldn't be revived in their Edo Tensei hosts' bodies but in their original bodies and we know that didn't happen because the Edo Jin are still Edos inside of their host bodies.

So unless you think Madara used his Rinnegan to pull out some randomass new Jutsu that simply severs Edo Tensei control, the fact that the Rinnegan controls life and death  means nothing in this case.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> To those who think the 6th coffin is the Sage of the Six Paths:
> How the flying fuck would Kabuto be able to find his DNA when he can't even go to the bottom of the ocean to find Jiraiya's corpse? The Sage is considered a legend and most people aren't even sure he ever existed, which means there probably isn't some special Sage of the Six Paths Mausoleum where his body would be preserved.
> 
> The Sage of the Six Paths lived hundreds if not thousands of years ago. Whatever remains he left behind would've been turned to dust and soil long ago.
> ...



This. It definitely isn't the Sage.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2011)

Whatever the hell the "trump card" is, it gave Madara significant pause.  Although it seemed more of an embarrassment thing as much as a "oh shit this guy's tough" issue.  

I'm starting to go with new character.  With Kishi, _Conservation of Characters_ has no pull because he'll introduce new characters at the drop of a hat.

And, of course, violating the "show don't tell" policy, he'll just do what he has been doing, and throw a new character on the panel and have all the characters TELL US how great he is, what a legend he was, etc, etc.


----------



## kagegak (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh come on where is TaKL when you need him


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally, we're going to see what Kabuto was fapping about - just have to wait one more week.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 4, 2011)

no chinese raw scans?


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> I'm starting to go with new character. With Kishi, Conservation of Characters has no pull because he'll introduce new characters at the drop of a hat.


It would be lame. Seriuosly, a new powerful character out of nowhere?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It would be lame. Seriuosly, a new powerful character out of nowhere?



Yeah, I really doubt it'll be someone completely unknown.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 4, 2011)

Elder son, people, Elder son!


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

It's just EMS Madara guys, geez.

Tobi is probably some other guy, a member of the Uzumaki Clan, no doubt.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 4, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> What good would bringing the Jinchuriki back to life do?



No, it might override Edo Tensei as that is a jutsu that is based on life and death, plus Madara already knows how the jutsu works plus he seems to have better control over the Rinnegan then Nagato did, Who maybe just the Sharingan overridden the control.

Any way one thing for sure is the sharingans in the edo's arn't projections like the Rinnegans, and there no way Madara would allow Kabuto to have control over a Sharingan.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It would be lame. Seriuosly, a new powerful character out of nowhere?



Sure!  I mean, he's been doing that this entire war arc after all.  Along with some rehash "Capcom boss rush" style shit as well.

It's one reason why I only regard this arc slightly higher than that awful Kage arc.  Kishi is just throwing characters on the pages and expecting me to give a shit.

I mean, at least Mizukage was entertaining, but he was portrayed in a comic-relief sort of way, so that doesn't help much.  

Does this really feel like a WAR to anyone?  It's just like the other "wars" we had with Bleach and OP.   It's a way to splash shit on the panel without any real substance or meaning.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto carries Hinata over to Kiba and Neji.

On his back, I think.


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Naruto carries Hinata over to Kiba and Neji.
> 
> On his back, I think.



You aren't making this up, are you?


----------



## Faustus (Oct 4, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> Any way one thing for sure is the sharingans in the edo's arn't projections like the Rinnegans



They *are* projections, for the fuck sake


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope 

I think I'm right about the way he carries her.


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It would be lame. Seriuosly, a new powerful character out of nowhere?



Like all the other powerful dead characters we've seen revived to this point?

Yeah, I don't see a problem here.


----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Naruto carries Hinata over to Kiba and Neji.
> 
> On his back, I think.


Is this written in the spoilers?


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow.  And I was wondering how long it would be until Kishi tries to milk that pairing cow again...


----------



## Gonder (Oct 4, 2011)

Great the only think keeping ,kabuto alive was the sixth coffin now thats out the way and ,knowing how much kishi loves itachi kabuto is going to get his arse kicked.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 4, 2011)

From the script, yes.

チリナル　もう大丈夫だ！　後ろにはヒナタ

ChiriNaru (that's how they call Naruto in his Rikkudou mode): I said it's okay! Behind/on his back is Hinata


----------



## Faustus (Oct 4, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> Prove it.......



So, by your logic, Manda and Kyuubi also had implanted sharingans? 
Gedo Mazo's attacks extricated Dan from his immobilizing sealing.
Gedo Mazo's attacks extricated Dan from his immobilizing sealing.

I'm not mentioning it is impossible to take out the real eye's of Edo Tensei because it's fucking Edo Tensei and not the real bodies


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely said:


> From the script, yes.
> 
> チリナル　もう大丈夫だ！　後ろにはヒナタ
> 
> ChiriNaru (that's how they call Naruto in his Rikkudou mode): I said it's okay! Behind/on his back is Hinata



if true.imagine the pairing wars


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> if true.imagine the pairing wars



And yet, it really wouldn't mean a thing.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> And yet, it really wouldn't mean a thing.



Doesn't matter when you're obsessed to get _anything_.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 4, 2011)

Faustus said:


> So, by your logic, Manda and Kyuubi also had implanted sharingans?
> Gedo Mazo's attacks extricated Dan from his immobilizing sealing.
> Gedo Mazo's attacks extricated Dan from his immobilizing sealing.
> 
> *I'm not mentioning it is impossible to take out the real eye's of Edo Tensei because it's fucking Edo Tensei and not the real bodies*



again, prove it.....


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> again, prove it.....



Why don't you prove it.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Like all the other powerful dead characters we've seen revived to this point?
> 
> Yeah, I don't see a problem here.


Yes, but 6th coffin is too fucking powerful for unknown character.


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Yes, but 6th coffin is too fucking powerful for unknown character.



Just another random rule you're placing on the author.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 4, 2011)

Kishi milking the pairing fans seeing I?  Expect a pairing thread with at least 200 posts.

Anyway, it looks like Kabuto's about to use his trump card summon, unless he has something else, and his zombies are going down fast, so his role in the plot should end within the next fortyish chapters at this rate.


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Yes, but 6th coffin is too fucking powerful for unknown character.




I dont see a problem with that,as any powerful character,when first appeared,was introduced out of nowhere.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Just another random rule you're placing on the author.


Ok. We shall see. I'm pretty sure it's not some random new character though


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why don't you prove it.



I don't need to, I'm not the one questioning it, Why would Madara leave the Edo's who have both the Rinnegan and Sharingan in Kabuto control? even if they are only projections there's no evidence that Madara can simple stop the projection as in just turn them off.


----------



## hellohi (Oct 4, 2011)

Muuuuuuuuuuuu

Gaara should have listened 
I wonder how he broke the seal exactly


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Ok. We shall see. I'm pretty sure it's not some random new character though



And I agree with you, I believe its EMS Madara. Still, even if I'm wrong and the author introduces a new character, I don't see why it would be a problem.

The Sixth Coffin character is automatically too powerful not to be some character Kishi mentioned in passing beforehand?

That's retarded.


----------



## hellohi (Oct 4, 2011)

ChroKuchi1 said:


> According to what my friend said. He didn't break it, he split his power in half before getting fully sealed and escaped.
> 
> Although my friend's only just started on Japanese so I'm very interested in him getting this wrong. (I have bet a free beer over this.)



Splitting his power in half? Hopefully that is true, definitely sounds more interesting than "broke the seal".pek


----------



## Prototype (Oct 4, 2011)

Instead of Tsunade vs. Dan, it may be Naruto vs. Dan?


----------



## Saunion (Oct 4, 2011)

You guys should really stop posting stuff everyone with Google translate can understand in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 4, 2011)

wait a minute, weren't we supposed to have colored pages this week? featuring the true colors of Troll kage and many others?


----------



## Renyou (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait a minute, Hinata almost gets beaten by White Zetsu fodder? I imagine this will generate a greater shitstorm than whatever pairing connotations this chapter may have.

I mean, both Sakura and Hinata reduced to damsel in distress, that's quite sad


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> wait a minute, weren't we supposed to have colored pages this week? featuring the true colors of Troll kage and many others?



We are getting a color page which features Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2011)

Renyou said:


> Wait a minute, Hinata almost gets beaten by White Zetsu fodder? I imagine this will generate a greater shitstorm than whatever pairing connotations this chapter may have.



She's still..uh..recovering from her smacking at the hands of Deva Pain.  Yeah.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> We are getting a color page which features Naruto and Sasuke.



wha?... no Trollkage? 

Also what's this, Hinata being beaten by zetsu fodder? trolololol and people bashed suigetsu for having difficulty on fighting killer fking bee.


----------



## Will Of Fire (Oct 4, 2011)

Sakura gets left out of the chapter cover once again. 

I'm amused.

Can't wait to see Naruto acting like a hero.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2011)

Renyou said:


> Wait a minute, Hinata almost gets beaten by White Zetsu fodder? I imagine this will generate a greater shitstorm than whatever pairing connotations this chapter may have.
> 
> I mean, both Sakura and Hinata reduced to damsel in distress, that's quite sad


Neji was attacked by a Zetzu, I don't see why it's a problem if Hinata gets almost hit by one too... But maybe you are right, NF can be stupid (most of the) some/times!


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

How upset would you guys be if Muu was performing his own summoning and not Kabuto's trump card?


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 4, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Wow.  And I was wondering how long it would be until Kishi tries to milk that pairing cow again...


He should stop. I'm sick of it. Either have Naruto on a clear path of getting with somebody or don't and let the pairings die.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> He should stop. I'm sick of it. Either have Naruto on a clear path of getting with somebody or don't and let the pairings die.



i dont think kishi cares about he parring he just wanted naruto to save someone i think the fans are the one who make a big deal of everything. they get excited over everything a claim a parring won.


----------



## Kage (Oct 4, 2011)

ChroKuchi1 said:


> ...Somehow that feels very underwhelming.



sounds like it's going to be simliar to this



except sasuke switches pokemon. from Arbok to pidgeot.


----------



## Faustus (Oct 4, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> I don't need to, I'm not the one questioning it, Why would Madara leave the Edo's who have both the Rinnegan and Sharingan in Kabuto control? even if they are only projections there's no evidence that Madara can simple stop the projection as in just turn them off.



Questioning what? I've NEVER argued jins are under Madara's control. For me it's obvious  And of course Madara can simply stop the projection.


----------



## Will Of Fire (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i dont think kishi cares about he parring he just wanted naruto to save someone i think the fans are the one who make a big deal of everything. they get excited over everything a claim a parring won.



This.

Why are such moments seen as pairing moments is beyond me. Naruto is saving the useless girls as the main character. 

All the talk about DIDs is BS. You know that girls in Kishi's manga are there to be saved and make the guys look better. They will never kick some serious ass. If you still didn't get it then there is nothing to be done.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 4, 2011)

Will Of Fire said:


> You know that girls in Kishi's manga are there to be saved and make the guys look better.



Unless you're a hatred filled Uchiha that is.


----------



## Klue (Oct 4, 2011)

Fuck the sixth coffin, I would like to see Muu someone the remaining Kages.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 4, 2011)

Am I the only one more interested in Dan and Shikamaru? Also Naruto looking like tsundae's little brother pretty much confirms some type of direct relation to shodai. I hope Dan is able to use his named Jutsu....


----------



## Kage (Oct 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Fuck the sixth coffin



see? everyone's got their priorities 



Klue said:


> see Muu someone the remaining Kages.



wat.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

If Dan's still kicking, then so are Kakuzu and Hizashi


----------



## Kaito308 (Oct 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> How upset would you guys be if Muu was performing his own summoning and not Kabuto's trump card?



Not upset at all. I'm eager to see Kabuto's trump card, but i always love seeing more summons. But somehow, i can't picture Muu having a personal summon


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 4, 2011)

Can anyone translate the script.


----------



## BroKage (Oct 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> How upset would you guys be if Muu was performing his own summoning and not Kabuto's trump card?



Not at all disappointed, need more Muu hax. :33


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i dont think kishi cares about he parring he just wanted naruto to save someone i think the fans are the one who make a big deal of everything. they get excited over everything a claim a parring won.


Well, yeah, I don't think Kishi cares much; that aspect is just there to add a little spice/fun/drama. Far too many fans read Naruto with Shipper Goggles and make everything about pairings (when 2 characters can't interact without it being a "[insert ship] moment" there's a problem). 

But Kishi _does _enable them, and many times deliberately. And that I wish he would stop. Just resolve it or abandon it. Make it hard for shippers to make something of stuff and debate it to death.



			
				forkandspoon said:
			
		

> Am I the only one more interested in Dan and Shikamaru? Also Naruto looking like tsundae's little brother pretty much confirms some type of direct relation to shodai. I hope Dan is able to use his named Jutsu....


I wanna see Dan


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 4, 2011)

> The Hinata behind the art of Mu


I love you google trans.

Muu coming back, hell yeah. If he doesn't kill Oonoki I will rage.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

If Muu looks shocked then summons (like he did with the Kages) or we see Kabuto then he summons in a shocked way; its the coffin. 
If not, Muu summon. :ho

Muu is thee strongest Kage summoned in the desert it seems, lets see just why he was threatening to the alliance.


----------



## Talis (Oct 4, 2011)

Finally, its been a while since we got the right preview at the right week.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 4, 2011)

Kage said:


> sounds like it's going to be simliar to this
> 
> 
> 
> except sasuke switches pokemon. from Arbok to pidgeot.



Oh, Kage-sama.  You never lost your touch, I see.  

*have to spread rep. :/*

Maybe I should hunt for the Chinese scans...........nah.


----------



## Talis (Oct 4, 2011)

I really wonder now. If Muu really summons the 6th coffin, then who will Itachi freaking
battle with.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 4, 2011)

All the past previews were about this one chapter


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 4, 2011)

Did Killer Bee arrived to naruto and gaara's place?


----------



## Unknown (Oct 4, 2011)

loool3 said:


> I really wonder now. If Muu really summons the 6th coffin, then who will Itachi freaking
> battle with.



Maybe with...., you know....., with Kabuto...

Kabuto said that he had other jutsu aside Edo Tensei that made him invencible, that jutsu should be something that mades him more powerful.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 4, 2011)

hopefully we see Naruto/Sakura interaction maybe...


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't look too much into Naruto saving the shinobi in the eyes of pairing.
It seemed like Naruto is doing things he needs to do to show his Hokage potential; Pain arc he got the philosophy and supplementary power he required and now he got his prep talk from Nagato and Itachi revealing that he really doesn't need to do things alone via revealing that Minato could do everything as he had Kushina by his side to support him; you can argue that it applies to Hashirama having Mito and Tobirama; Tobirama having his brother and the village and Hiruzen having his senseis. 

Every Hokage did something huge, seemingly, in times of war or battle to make themselves known like saving their comrades in battle (even if some died). 
Naruto's doing that now. 

He met all the prerequisites to become Hokage except the reputation part which he's doing now; after being saved a lot of people will be speaking about how Naruto was so powerful; reputation will be checked.


----------



## Rose (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think the chapter is coming today. Anyways I am guessing that the translators are busy with life and stuff.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can I translate the script ? :33


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Can I translate the script ?


yes, please.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can I translate the script ? :33



Why aren't you already on it? :33


----------



## Faustus (Oct 4, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can I translate the script ? :33



Mmm, I don't know... But you can try, of course, only first show the results to me for the approval


----------



## jso (Oct 4, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can I translate the script ? :33



hmm just this once 

*playing it cool*


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Tobi is the elder son of Rikudou and the one in the coffin is Madara.It all makes sense if you consider it thoroughly.Remember Kabuto telling Tobi not to worry bc he hasn't told anyone ? A clear indication that it's not the strength of the person in the coffin that matters to Tobi but the identity.

Tobi managed to convince everyone and their mothers in the Naruverse that he is infact Uchiha Madara.Another clue is him telling Kushina how *long* he has waited to take control of the Kyuubi.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 4, 2011)

C'mon, people, let's get with the program. Predictions and discussions of the spoilers and their translations can go in here.

Other comments and discussions can go to the Convo thread. We don't need to clog this thread with people asking when trans or scans are going to be coming out or with posting inane speculations on who is in the mystery coffin(s).


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 4, 2011)

More Muuu action XD 
I hope he frees the Mizukage ;DD Mizukage would be upset to be freed by his archenemy for sure! ^^


----------



## jso (Oct 4, 2011)

Doctor Crane said:


> C'mon, people, let's get with the program. Predictions and discussions of the spoilers and their translations can go in here.
> 
> Other comments and discussions can go to the Convo thread. We don't need to clog this thread with people asking when trans or scans are going to be coming out or with *posting inane speculations on who is in the mystery coffin(s).*


But isnt that discussing the spoilers this week since Muu presumably summons it?


----------



## Jesus (Oct 4, 2011)

takL said:


> Dan is surprised to see Naruto for his looking like Nawaki.
> Shikamaru explains.



ok, what?



also, omg NaruHina! it's coming guys!


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> I think Tobi is the elder son of Rikudou and the one in the coffin is Madara.It all makes sense if you consider it thoroughly.Remember Kabuto telling Tobi not to worry bc he hasn't told anyone ? A clear indication that it's not the strength of the person in the coffin that matters to Tobi but the identity.


So Tobi who has been running for 300 chapters is some random dude which was introduced recently?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 4, 2011)

Title is "Kabuto's trump card".
cover is Naruto & Sasuke.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

jso said:


> But isnt that discussing the spoilers this week since Muu presumably summons it?



We aren't seeing who it is in this chapter.


----------



## Rose (Oct 4, 2011)

Doctor Crane is a freaking fast. 

Anyways, I am thinking that Tsunade is going to appear soon in front of Dan.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> We aren't seeing who it is in this chapter.


Doesn't matter as long as we learned chapter's title


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 4, 2011)

Chapter looks interesting It will be interesting to see Naruto's friends reactions now they know Naruto has joined in the war and as for NaruHina if the spoiler is correct no doubt Kishi will troll it in the next few chapters much like her confession


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 4, 2011)

jso said:


> But isnt that discussing the spoilers this week since Muu presumably summons it?


Note that I said "". There are already threads scattered throughout the Library on the topic, so most choices have been debated ad nauseam anyways.


----------



## jso (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> We aren't seeing who it is in this chapter.


lol hence the discussion essentially amounting to speculation. I havent participated in it myself personally, but I just think it's unfair to limit what people can talk about on a transitional chapter such as this, especially when it's kinda all fair game.

edit:


Doctor Crane said:


> Note that I said "". There are already threads scattered throughout the Library on the topic, so most choices have been debated ad nauseam anyways.


Damn my mistimed reply! lol

I overlooked that word so good shout there.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 4, 2011)

I knew Muu wasn't finished. Does it says how he managed to escape?

I take it that those Narutos that saved the kunoichis are his Kage Bunshins.

Dan saw the resemblance between Nawaki and Naruto, I expect them to talk about how they both carried Tsunade's necklace and their Hokage lifegoals. And with Dan confirmed to still be active, I am waiting to see Kakuzu and Hizashi soon as well.

I liked that Shounen Jump cover with Naruto. 

And a spread color with Sasuke on his hawk vs Naruto on his frog. I would've prefered to see the Edos. >_<


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I knew Muu wasn't finished. Does it says how he managed to escape?



Yeah, he used some jutsu to split himself and the other half was the one which was sealed, while the other half hid. His power got halved too.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 4, 2011)

But did Mu literally split himself, ? la Zetsu, or just create a _Kage Bunshin_, which, in essence, halves one's power?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 4, 2011)

^Good point.



JuubiSage said:


> Yeah, he used some jutsu to split himself and the other half was the one which was sealed, while the other half hid. His power got halved too.



I see. Split himself...sounds like another way to say "Kawamiri no jutsu" unless his version was one made from Doton.

His power got halved, meaning he must be weakened.


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Chapter looks interesting It will be interesting to see Naruto's friends reactions now they know Naruto has joined in the war and as for NaruHina if the spoiler is correct no doubt Kishi will troll it in the next few chapters much like her confession



Nah, I'm sure it won't be as bad as Sakura's "confession"


----------



## Gunners (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope Naruto owns Kakuzu. Like Kakazu expects a Bunshin feint only for Naruto to throw FRS instead of tag him with it directly.


----------



## auem (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> So Tobi who has been running for 300 chapters is some random dude which was introduced recently?



err...but he has proposed toby to be elder son of rikodu...it is not that far fetched...who knows... tobi claim that rinnengan belongs to him,it can be postulated that  he took it from his dead father.....


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

so naruto thought the pyramid was mizukage's body and mizukage wonders why gaara is taking naruto seriously. i like that muu escaping wasnt anything too complicated.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> Nah, I'm sure it won't be as bad as Sakura's "confession"



Wow, No U.

Did not expect that.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 4, 2011)

Jesus said:


> omg NaruHina! it's coming guys!



My body is ready.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

so is the naruto that defeated the raikage a clone. and is now with gaara or did naruto leave somewhere else and left a clone to go to gaara?


----------



## Saunion (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy crap Naruto was a clone all along.


----------



## auem (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so is the naruto that defeated the raikage a clone. and is now with gaara or did naruto leave somewhere else and left a clone to go to gaara?



no...it seems that naruto was a clone to begin with...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy crap Mu clone fooled 3 Kage level characters. Among which his former pupil


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

so Naruto was a clone all this time that defeated Raikage.
talking about  being trolled.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

So. Kage Bunsin solo's Third Raikage.

Guess who's the most overpowerd character right after Madara.


----------



## chakra-burned (Oct 4, 2011)

Kishimoto, you troll.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so is the naruto that defeated the raikage a clone.


Nope, it seems that Naruto was the real one.


> and is now with gaara or did naruto leave somewhere else and left a clone to go to gaara?


Judging by the previous spoilers, the real one does leave to go meet up with Gaara.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

> Gaara : By the way, Naruto. You're a Kage Bunshin ?
> Naruto : Indeed.



Holy Shit:amazed


----------



## webb415 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah man... what happened to kakashi? I hope he comes for rescue holding 7 heads


----------



## vagnard (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder if the Naruto who faced Itachi and Nagato was also a clone. 

At last we know he wasn't using his full power given he had many clones fighting different battles.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow he was the clone afterall. Then where is the real Naruto?


----------



## ANBUONE (Oct 4, 2011)

now is muu a clone or does he have the ability to actual split himself, since kabuto did mae the refernce to his power being half ?




now naruto clones can not only fight full on fights even taking damage but tey can switch modes...anyone else think naruto is getting a little too powerful ?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So. Kage Bunsin solo's Third Raikage.
> 
> Guess who's the most overpowerd character right after Madara.



kabuto is still the most overpowered. madara and naruto are 2nd and 3rd though.


Matrix XZ said:


> Wow he was the clone afterall. Then where is the real Naruto?



with killerbee?


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

kishi seems to troll us on purpose with the clones thing.


----------



## auem (Oct 4, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I wonder if the Naruto who faced Itachi and Nagato was also a clone.
> 
> At last we know he wasn't using his full power given he had many clones fighting different battles.



naa...that was real...or it would be too haxed...


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I wonder if the Naruto who faced Itachi and Nagato was also a clone.
> 
> At last we know he wasn't using his full power given he had many clones fighting different battles.



Why would Killer Bee be with a clone?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> kishi seems to troll us on purpose with the clones thing.



what does that mean?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 4, 2011)

Why does it matter much if it a clone

Only thing that matters with a clone is stamina issue. And Kyuubi chakra is basically limitless (or just a lot)

So yes, if Naruto experienced fatigue during battle then it would matter much

Its not like being a Kage Bunshin limits his speed/ninjutsu/thinking etc


----------



## Judecious (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto was a clone the whole time.

Like a boss


----------



## Tam (Oct 4, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Then where is the real Naruto?


----------



## Mang-Kun (Oct 4, 2011)

What? So, it was a kage bunshin that defeated 3rd Raikage?!

I bet the real Naruto are the one who saved Hinata


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

Imagine 15 Naruto bombarding single opponent with bijuu-damas from all direction. Overkill


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Like a Boss clone



Fixed for KB accuracy.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 4, 2011)

wait a minute......when he was in sage mode.....he made..... a clone...you can do that with other clones? What the fuck? If you can then shit....


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Why does it matter much if it a clone
> 
> Only thing that matters with a clone is stamina issue. And Kyuubi chakra is basically limitless (or just a lot)
> 
> ...



it matters cause he can make more than one. that crazy giant rasengan move he used against kyuubi can be used in a real fight. naruto doesnt even have to use his real body to take out the strongest characters in the narutoverse. he can just sit back and chill while the clones do all the work.


Judecious said:


> Naruto was a clone the whole time.
> 
> Like a boss



your avatar describes how i feel about naruto right now.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 4, 2011)

Deadway said:


> wait a minute......when he was in sage mode.....he made..... a clone...you can do that with other clones? What the fuck? If you can then shit....



Isn't he awesome?


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

naruto looks like everyone


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 4, 2011)

Is Dan blind ? how does Naruto look like Nawaki ?


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 4, 2011)

Naruto meets up with Gaara, Shikaku tells Naruto to meet up with Kakashi's squad, and Bee; on his way to back up Naruto is confronted by Fuguki Suikazan or Mangetsu.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 4, 2011)

he was not a kage bunshin.

Kagebunshin cannot use kagebunshin no jutsu. 

or 


kishimoto : "since when you were under the impression that kbs couldn't create more kbs "

fuck you kishi.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 4, 2011)

Most importantly: why there are Narutos everywhere but NOT with Bee?


----------



## Saunion (Oct 4, 2011)

What's crazy is that apparently his clones can enter Sage Mode while the original body uses Kyuubi Chakra Mode.

It's scary.


----------



## ANBUONE (Oct 4, 2011)

I,m going to call it . naruto new nickname konoha one man army


----------



## Kiss (Oct 4, 2011)

Where are you Naruto?


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

So it was Naruto's clone and, though it really didn't need a confirmation, it turns out Naruto's Kage Bunshins can make... Kage Bunshins.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait..what?

Now I'm totally confused.  Kishi is finally playing the clone game with us.  I was wondering how long before he'd do it.

How appropriate the latest fillers in the anime covered the whole clone issue as well.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Deadway said:


> wait a minute......when he was in sage mode.....he made..... a clone...you can do that with other clones? What the fuck? If you can then shit....



since when he could always make clones in sage mode. he was only limited to 3 when he was fighting pain cause eh had others gathering chakra. but naruto always could.

guess kishi tried to trick us by not having naruto with bee when the clones contacted bee.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 4, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> Is Dan blind ? how does Naruto look like Nawaki ?



It's because of the smile


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 4, 2011)

So we can officially conclude that there will be no chapter today ?

Also Muu is awesome


----------



## Renyou (Oct 4, 2011)

Saunion said:


> What's crazy is that apparently his clones can enter Sage Mode while the original body uses Kyuubi Chakra Mode.
> 
> It's scary.



Yeah, he has endless fighting potential now. EMS is gonna have to be one hell of a hax to deal with multiple clones doing different things.


----------



## hellohi (Oct 4, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto was a clone the whole time.
> 
> Like a boss



Seriously, people are acting surprised, for what? He is using the Kyuubi's chakra, do you guys know who the Kyuubi is?

You shouldn't expect any less


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

yes its confirmed he is a kb


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> It's because of the smile



A smile can?t make you look like a different person


----------



## Rose (Oct 4, 2011)

The real Naruto is the one with Shikamaru, I am thinking.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> he was not a kage bunshin.
> 
> Kagebunshin cannot use kagebunshin no jutsu.
> 
> ...



bee said a clone contacted him it was the time he asked about defeating the raikage so the one fighting the raikage was a clone the whole time.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> he was not a kage bunshin.
> 
> Kagebunshin cannot use kagebunshin no jutsu.
> 
> ...


when was it said that they couldnt make more clones? they can use other jutsu so why shouldnt they be able to make clones?


FearTear said:


> Most importantly: why there are Narutos everywhere but NOT with Bee?



cause bee stopped to piss.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> The real Naruto is the one with Shikamaru, I am thinking.


The real Naruto with Bee at the moment


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 4, 2011)

Gaara dissing Naruto?


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

yea a clone defeated the 3rd Raikage.Bee confirms it and naruto himself does as well.


----------



## hellohi (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> yea a clone defeated the 3rd Raikage.Bee confirms it.



Naruto is awesome, can't wait till the fight with Sasuke. Hopefully it isn't soon so he isn't exhausted so he can kick ass


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> it matters cause he can make more than one. that crazy giant rasengan move he used against kyuubi can be used in a real fight. naruto doesnt even have to use his real body to take out the strongest characters in the narutoverse. he can just sit back and chill while the clones do all the work.



He is just following the ways of his predecessor, Nagato. Why fight yourself, when you can use a proxy of yourself to curbstomp your enemies. The KB's he utilizes now are the Swiss Army Knife of his arsenal. Why have multiple techniques when your clones can switch back & forth between modes which can boost your physical abilities.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 4, 2011)

So Naruto's bunshin did deal with a Kage after all.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Oct 4, 2011)

Man Naruto is that strong


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2011)

The potential for trolling has moved to epic levels.

Think about it.

...Later in the manga...

"Sasuke:  Huff.  Puff.  Huff.  Puff.  I did it.  I killed you you bastard!  I had to use all of the Susanoo, and the <mysterious fourth mangekyo jutsu> to do it, but I won! "

::supposedly dead Naruto corpse before him poofs::

"Sasuke:  Oh fuck no.  Fuck fuck fuccccckk    NOOOOO.  That was NOT a clone.  NO."


"Naruto:  Problem?!"


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

amazing that a clone can enter SM quickly and use KB himself.i think kishi wrote himself into a corner here.


----------



## ANBUONE (Oct 4, 2011)

clone capable of fighting o their own and using high level jutsu, changing combat modes, and creating thier own clone, has naruto created the S- RANK verion of the shadow clone jutsu ?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Kage Bunsin no Jutsu is now officially the most haxx jutsu out there.


----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2011)

Telegram pic please 
I wish I can rep you but I'm 24'd now >_>


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 4, 2011)

So it was a Kage Bunshin of his. Makes sense, notice how Kishi in no moment made that Bunshin to recieve any hit throughout his skirmish with Muu and S.Raikage.

Good that Bee & Naruto are close to each other again.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

wow, we get some darui and chouza in this chapter. the spoilers were good, and the translations keeps making it better. cant wait to actually get the pics.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> amazing that a clone can enter SM quickly and use KB himself.i think kishi wrote himself into a corner here.



hush hush vered. this didn't happen as it will cause continuity problems and kishi doesn't do that 


so what is in the 6th coffin?


----------



## FearTear (Oct 4, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> A smile can?t make you look like a different person











And now?


----------



## Mang-Kun (Oct 4, 2011)

At this point, Naruto doesn't need anymore power up...


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And now?


sasuke?


----------



## Setas1999 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait a damn minute.Im sure in one of the kage fight chapters naruto was said to be real no?


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 4, 2011)

Now hold on a second. The Naruto that was with Bee during and after the Nagato/Itachi battle is the one that fought the 3rd Raikage isn't it? Was he a clone the whole time?


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Wait a damn minute.Im sure in one of the kage fight chapters naruto was said to be real no?



No, he wasn't. We just assumed.


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Wait a damn minute.Im sure in one of the kage fight chapters naruto was said to be real no?



no we deducted it based on the panels where Bee was by himself.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> sasuke?



Please don't make me think about a Sasuke with that smile on his face


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

screw naruto, where is the 6th coffin?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

vered said:


> amazing that a clone can enter SM quickly and use KB himself.i think kishi wrote himself into a corner here.



wrote himself into a corner how? it doesnt go against any established rules and is needed to fight a war on all fronts as well as take on madara and kabuto.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Please don't make me think about a Sasuke with that smile on his face



the mizuakge has it now....................... sasuke is next 

but itachi doesn't have it so it gives me hope  


he has a normal smile


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

> Now hold on a second. The Naruto that was with Bee during and after the Nagato/Itachi battle is the one that fought the 3rd Raikage isn't it? Was he a clone the whole time?


Naruto who fought Nagato was real. The one who defeated Raikage was one of Naruto's clones.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Please don't make me think about a Sasuke with that smile on his face



Too many people with PS skills here.  You're doomed now.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 4, 2011)

Screw everyone else.  Just let Naruto and his clones solo this war.


----------



## Federer (Oct 4, 2011)

No Sasuke, no Kakashi rampage, no Bee, no Itachi, no Madara, no Black Zetsu. 

And now Muu is back. 

It's not a very interesting chapter, reading the spoilers, let's wait.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

So Naruto saved Hinata, right? Although, it probably went something like that:

Hinata is being attacked by a Zetsu, screams for help. Naruto comes and kills Zetsu, asking Sakura if she's alright.
*Hinata:* "T-thank you, Naruto-kun..."
*Naruto:* "Oh, Hinata. Didn't see you there."


----------



## Deadway (Oct 4, 2011)

So a clone can...go in KM, use planetary rasengan....use rasen shuriken, attempt yo perform bijuu dama....go in sage mode and then use another rasengan. K.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

> *Mr*. Hinatanaruto ...
> I *Kibanaruto *...! ? (... And now a different smell.)




kibanaru is canon 



Edward Newgate said:


> *Hinata:* "T-thank you, Naruto-kun..."
> *Naruto:* "Oh, Hinata. Didn't see you there."



yeah, that sounds alright


----------



## FearTear (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay so Naruto forgot/ignored Itachi's speech about believe in our friends, great


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2011)

Deadway said:


> So a clone can...go in KM, use planetary rasengan....use rasen shuriken, attempt yo perform bijuu dama....go in sage mode and then use another rasengan. K.



I don't even wanna know what EMS Sasuke will be capable of. Too much hax.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Deadway said:


> So a clone can...go in KM, use planetary rasengan....use rasen shuriken, attempt yo perform bijuu dama....go in sage mode and then use another rasengan. K.



it looks like it


----------



## vered (Oct 4, 2011)

Deadway said:


> So a clone can...go in KM, use planetary rasengan....use rasen shuriken, attempt yo perform bijuu dama....go in sage mode and then use another rasengan. K.



pretty much.well obviously kishi wants to make a point about naruto gaining the kyubii powers.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Okay so Naruto forgot/ignored Itachi's speech about believe in our friends, great



itachi's TNJ only works when itachi around unfortunately


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Okay so Naruto forgot/ignored Itachi's speech about believe in our friends, great



he did not ignore it he used team work with the kages. plus no one else has narutos ability to find the zetsus if it was not for him no one would be able to find the zetsus. itachi said to trust his friends not let then die with out doing anything.


----------



## batman22wins (Oct 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi's TNJ only works when itachi around unfortunately



Naruto had to go to point out the fake Zetsus. Itachi never said not to help.


----------



## blacksword (Oct 4, 2011)

lol Raikage lost to KB. Such an embarassment.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he did not ignore it he used team work with the kages. plus no one else has narutos ability to find the zetsus if it was not for him no one would be able to find the zetsus. itachi said to trust his friends not let then die with out doing anything.



So explain why Naruto is helping InoShikaCho as well. They're fighting against Dan, not a Zetsu which is Naruto's task.


----------



## auem (Oct 4, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Kage Bunsin no Jutsu is now officially the *most haxx* jutsu out there.



may be that's why it was written in a forbidden scroll...


----------



## Detective (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder if we can now make KB Clone Vs. [Insert Character Here] threads in the NBD as a way to counterbalance the senseless and trollish Uchiha fan created match-ups that seem to be popping up a lot more lately. 

Look out Uchihaha fandom, KB Solos has destroyed your Itachi Solos.


----------



## batman22wins (Oct 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So explain why Naruto is helping InoShikaCho as well. They're fighting against Dan, not a Zetsu which is Naruto's task.



He doesn't know where the Zetsu were. He went everywhere.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So explain why Naruto is helping InoShikaCho as well. They're fighting against Dan, not a Zetsu which is Naruto's task.



so you're saying that naruto should sit on his ass even though he can there and can help? i dont think you understand the purpose of itachi's little speech.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 4, 2011)

When Naruto vs Sasuke comes, "It's time for you to witness...the six paths of pain!
Just 6 kage bunshins.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So explain why Naruto is helping InoShikaCho as well. They're fighting against Dan, not a Zetsu which is Naruto's task.



InoShikaCho are with Darui's Division who while fighting on the beach was battling Zetsu's with Edo tensei with them it's very likely the Zetsu's have infiltrated them.


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 4, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto who fought Nagato was real. The one who defeated Raikage was one of Naruto's clones.



Yeah, I didn't read it carefully enough. I was thinking back to this page 

It made it seem like that Naruto was with Bee before Naruto ran ahead, but the real Naruto is talking about how he's late so I guess that isn't the case.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 4, 2011)

batman22wins said:


> He doesn't know where the Zetsu were. He went everywhere.



If only he had some way to, oh I don't know, _sense_ where the Zetsu are.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Oct 4, 2011)

Detective said:


> I wonder if we can now make KB Clone Vs. [Insert Character Here] threads in the NBD as a way to counterbalance the senseless and trollish Uchiha fan created match-ups that seem to be popping up a lot more lately.
> 
> Look out Uchihaha fandom, KB Solos has destroyed your Itachi Solos.



We Narutoverse fans  use the Uchihaha trollings in the OBD because we don`t have an alternative.


----------



## auem (Oct 4, 2011)

ChroKuchi1 said:


> Wait just a minute!
> 
> Naruto can perform sage mode with his clones...
> 
> ...



YE..S...now it seems certainty...


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 4, 2011)

So just one Naruto KB can solo a Kage now, Talk about hax!


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

it's just naruto wanking to how awesome he is.................

im bored  

where is my 6th coffin goddammit?


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 4, 2011)

This also confirms Naruto was an analytical person *before* Itachi's 'lesson'; though the fights from Kakuzu onwards should've been an indicator as he analysed how to corner Kakuzu and numerous ways to outwit Pain.

It also means he cannot think under pressure too well.

Well, the debate is settled because a good deal thought Naruto only found the Raikage's scar because of Itachi's lesson; we have no indication that Naruto can rely such information onto clones which supports the notion that he was capable of spotting tiny things like that on his own.

Shocking how a tiny fact we learnt this chapter - the Naruto we saw being a clone - influenced what we thought about Naruto's skill before/after his encounter with Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> it's just naruto wanking to how awesome he is.................
> 
> im bored
> 
> where is my 6th coffin goddammit?



Because it is awesome. I know you hate Naruto, but you're gonna have to deal with it. Everyone thought he was a clone, then 555 came and everyone thought it was the real Naruto. Now the spoilers show that he was actually a clone all along.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

Gedo Mazo's attacks extricated Dan from his immobilizing sealing.

nice chapter naruto is leading everyone telling them who to attack.


----------



## NSAMA (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG!! naruto doin work!!


----------



## rubberguy (Oct 4, 2011)

what is hax is hax kb and rasengan(diff form including tbrasngan)


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mizukage and Mu this chapter....cant wait!


----------



## batman22wins (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> If only he had some way to, oh I don't know, _sense_ where the Zetsu are.



Huh? The Zetsus were fighting Darui group too.


----------



## takL (Oct 4, 2011)

soo
finally the preview was right.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

takL said:


> soo
> finally the preview was right.



Seems like the last three or four previews were all about this chapter


----------



## Brian (Oct 4, 2011)

Brian said:


> Muu will break free



I was right


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 4, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> This also confirms Naruto was an analytical person *before* Itachi's 'lesson'; though the fights from Kakuzu onwards should've been an indicator as he analysed how to corner Kakuzu and numerous ways to outwit Pain.
> 
> It also means he cannot think under pressure too well.
> 
> ...





Narutaru said:


> Because it is awesome. I know you hate Naruto, but you're gonna have to deal with it. Everyone thought he was a clone, then 555 came and everyone thought it was the real Naruto. Now the spoilers show that he was actually a clone all along.



My reaction is mixed.  On one hand, we get to see some analysis and the employ of a very good strategy against Sandaime Raikage.  On the other hand, we see Naruto's clones do things that we were previously unaware that  clone could do.  Now, the use of Sage Mode happened before, so I have no problems with that, but Naruto's clones had access to both his regular chakra and kyuubi chakra ?  They were highly durable and could contact headquarters and Bee? 



Gabe said:


> created
> 
> nice chapter naruto is leading everyone telling them who to attack.



I have to admit, Naruto has been showing some signs of leadership lately.


----------



## Bremen (Oct 4, 2011)

Terrible chapter. 
Bunshin Naruto > 3RK 
Naruto near Sakura is a horror.
In the trump coffin is clam


----------



## takL (Oct 4, 2011)

So it was a clone that contacted bee to know about the previous  raikage after all?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 4, 2011)

A Gabe........... now that the chapter has released is it safe to declare this weeks edition shit now???????????


----------



## iGoku (Oct 4, 2011)

*What the hell just happened?*

So now Naruto is the everywhere man

KISHIMOTO you have literally hundreds of other characters why waste thier potentail by having NARUTO win the war ON HIS OWN

lol kages getting owned by a clone now? ahahah and people overrated these freaking edos so much -_-

now i did enjoy this chapter a little bit but at the same time it annoyed me so much too much bs


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, he fucked up. He's making Naruto solo the war instead of actually developing side characters.
Whatever, at this point I really couldn't care less. 
More Madara plz.


----------



## Renyou (Oct 4, 2011)

Said characters were neglected for far too long already, and suddenly making them relevant again would just break the pace of the manga.

Just gotta deal with it


----------



## Dark Red Z (Oct 4, 2011)

Bring on Neo Pain already. That would be a more compelling display than this.


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 4, 2011)

The war ain't over yet, Naruto is dealing with Fodder Zetsu's. We still have edo's like Chiyo to deal with. And Naruto is bound to get distracted by Madara eventually. Beside's the war hasn't just been all Naruto fights and development. We have had development for Shikamaru Choji and Ino, Gaara, Mifune and Sai. And hopefully more to come. Just be patient.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2011)

takL said:


> So it was a clone that contacted bee to know about the previous  raikage after all?



Yup. The real Naruto was just running in woods while B peed. The Naruto which fought Mu and the Raikage was a clone.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

naruto is the only one in the world capable of finding the zetsus what did you expect. look at chouji and the nejis they were panicking not knowing who was the bad guy and the others were getting owned. and look at the last pages they are fighting the zetsus and naruto is pointing them out. plus you have a picture and name  of goku the manga where all the side characters became cheerleaders. and is raging about what is going on when there is nothing to rage about since the side characters are helping out naruto.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 4, 2011)

He's finally making good of fulfilling his promise.And im loving it  Everyone else..


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 4, 2011)

really gaara vs mizukage should have shown you that naruto isnt gonna take every fight. youre just being impatient. no need to bitch cause your favorite character doesn't get the action you think they deserve.


----------



## Penance (Oct 4, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Because it is awesome. I know you hate Naruto, but you're gonna have to deal with it. Everyone thought he was a clone, then 555 came and everyone thought it was the real Naruto. Now the spoilers show that he was actually a clone all along.





Brian said:


> I was right





JuubiSage said:


> Yup. The real Naruto was just running in woods while B peed. The Naruto which fought Mu and the Raikage was a clone.



Called it...

Really, though-what made people think that that was the real one?


----------



## Frawstbite (Oct 4, 2011)

He saved the village and turned the tide of the third great war. It's somewhat similar to his father. This is the story that will be told, we're watching it in motion. He's the savior.

That's all.

One side will complain about character development and the other side will complain about irrelevant characters taking panels.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 4, 2011)

I heard you like Kage bunshins! So I had a kage Bunshin summon a Kage Bunshin after you summon the kage Bunshin so he can summon a Kage Bunshin.


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2011)

looks like i am not the only one noticing 

but as Ace says 



♠Ace♠ said:


> Yeah, he fucked up. He's making Naruto solo the war instead of actually developing side characters.
> Whatever, at this point I really couldn't care less.
> More Itachi plz.



i mean, i created a thread complaining about it as you did OP but then i remembered that i don't really give a crap and would be glade to erase that thread if i could. seriously, all i want to see right now is what sasuke's EMS can do, 6th coffin, and itachi. anything else is just pure BS.

i think i created that thread because i read the latest chapter on an empty stomach so i forgot what i really thought and felt about naruto


----------



## Taki (Oct 4, 2011)

NF before chapter : "They better show the coffin, I swear to god!"

NF after chapter : "Thats not the 6th coffin Mu summoned"

-___-


----------



## Samochan (Oct 4, 2011)

Anticipated this bunshin thing from since we saw bee taking a leak, nowhere near a sandy area and naruto not taking a single hit when fightning kages. >.> Hell almost made a topic outta it.. but then thought better of it, didn't wanna get chewed out lol and was feeling nara'ish.

But I guess his KB can also tank a bit now, that fodder ninja's sword didn't even get past his chakra cloak. o.o


----------



## Revolution (Oct 4, 2011)

Hinata is starting to annoy me.  Either have Naruto say "I love you", or say "I can't stand you", or KILL HER!  What is the purpose of having her love Naruto if he doesn't love her back and NOT kill her tragically???  It doesn't make sense!

I'd hate to ship here, but I'm pretty sure they are going to end up together..... eventually..... after a few more years and the series ends.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 5, 2011)

THE CHAPTER WAS AWESOME.


----------



## calimike (Oct 5, 2011)

MS released chapter out 7 minutes ago
Amaterasu 4

Enjoy!


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Oct 5, 2011)

fantastic chapter, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## lazer (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't like how this summon will be at 50% max :/ dammit kishi, will you ever stop pussy footing around jeeeeez


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2011)

lazer said:


> I don't like how this summon will be at 50% max :/ dammit kishi, will you ever stop pussy footing around jeeeeez



the summon wont be 50 percent muu is


----------



## lazer (Oct 5, 2011)

Gabe said:


> the summon wont be 50 percent muu is



sry, lil bro was using my account again


----------



## KillerFlow (Oct 5, 2011)

Props to Shikamaru for thinking up the circle strategy in the heat of things.


----------



## mellomuse (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow.  Wasn't expecting such a super-hyped, kickass chapter.


----------



## Scar (Oct 6, 2011)

I like that we got to see a little bit of everything going on. 


Of course Naruto pops in to save everyone with clones


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 6, 2011)

I already knew he would use clones. I was talking about it with my sister just before it was released. I just didn't think he would send clones to everyone or have the power to even do that. Wasn't there something with the 9 Tails and clones that made it not a good thing to make many clones...?


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 6, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I already knew he would use clones. I was talking about it with my sister just before it was released. I just didn't think he would send clones to everyone or have the power to even do that. Wasn't there something with the 9 Tails and clones that made it not a good thing to make many clones...?



Yeah, when he was training with KCM, the hachibi warned him about using clones.  As Naruto uses kyuubi chakra, the bijuu takes chakra from Naruto's normal reserves.  Since kage bunshin splits the user's chakra, Naruto would increase the rate at which the kyuubi took from Naruto's reserves.  If Naruto were to run out of his normal chakra, that would kill him.  So, many are expecting that there will be a drawback to Naruto's use of KCM kage bunshin down the line.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> Yeah, when he was training with KCM, the hachibi warned him about using clones.  As Naruto uses kyuubi chakra, the bijuu takes chakra from Naruto's normal reserves.  Since kage bunshin splits the user's chakra, Naruto would increase the rate at which the kyuubi took from Naruto's reserves.  If Naruto were to run out of his normal chakra, that would kill him.  So, many are expecting that there will be a drawback to Naruto's use of KCM kage bunshin down the line.



Oh! Okay, thanks! I knew I remembered reading it before. I was waiting for Naruto to remember that in the last chapter and thought that maybe Kishi forgot.


----------



## luffyg2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Im not really sure about the whole clone of Naruto being able to beat a kage thing and about the fact that Naruto is now single handedly ending this war, but the fact that Muu is alive and summoning something strange really saved this chapter for me... cant wait for next week


----------



## ElBoboRey (Oct 7, 2011)

Sigh, the manga is crap now. The problem with this manga, and most fighting ones for that matter, is that the main character always ALWAYS saves the day. God I remember the good old day, back during the rescue mission arc, when Neji and Co. actually DID something. Naruto always saves the day, and now during a giant war with multiple battlefields he can STILL save the day cause he can make uber powerful clones of himself that somehow travel faster than he does? W/e. Sakura/Chiyo vs. Sasori was an awesome fight because Sakura finally DID something besides get saved. This is why Shikamaru is the best character and all his fights are awesome.

God I hope Sasuke wins and destroys everything and everyone.


----------



## LoT (Oct 7, 2011)

Why are the Zetsus attacking Sakura instead of Shizune? Sakura >> Shizune?


----------



## Setsuna00 (Oct 7, 2011)

Naruto has an immense amount of chakra reserves, obviously tailed beast level. It will take a bit to exhaust his original reserves.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 8, 2011)

I thought this chapter was meh. I wonder what Muu is going to summon.


----------

